# IUI With Vaginismus Part 41



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies love to you all


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Not lingering- just wanted to get this thread started. Number 41!!!! Wow!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow indeed!

Annie - I love your idea of printing them all off and reading through again.

Hope everyone is OK this morning.

Claire - how do things seem today. Have you decided to go ahead with the lap and drilling?

Going to have a go with the photo this evening.

Uneventful day here. Just been to mother and toddler group, which was fine. Going to attempt some Christmas shopping this afternoon.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Yes I am going to go for the laparoscopic ovarian diathermy (laparoscopy and ovarian drilling combined), as really I have no other choice when looking at the odds.  It has 80% success in getting ovulation going although I think 50% of a bfp in the 12 months following.  The effects wear off after that.  I just feel like I am down to few options and this only started with a diagnosis about a month ago and the only other thing left is ivf.   I just don't know how I got here so quickly, I feel confused and shocked, and angry that I had to overcome so much to ttc and it all seems so unfair.

I'm home from work.  I did try to stay but I got so upset.  Luckily the girl who sits on my left spotted something was wrong and managed to get me into a meeting room before the dam broke or anyone else noticed.  She's been great, she had no idea we were ttc, and is going to talk to our boss for me and explain why I've gone home.  She also found loud pg girl infuriating (she's off on mat now) and has offered to change the subject every time babies and pg is mentioned in the office, as she acknowledged that it is the main topic of conversation and now realises how hard it is for me.

I also think my parents need to know now I have to have an op.  DH has said he will tell them for me, although I can tell he will find that really hard.  I just feel that I have let everyone down so badly, and I can't keep it to just us knowing now that there is a possibility this is going nowhere.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you haven't let anyone down, least of all dh and your parents.   Your body has let you down, but there are so many ways that these hurdles can be overcome. It seems very unfair after you've been through so much to get to this point and then have all these new obstacles in your way. You will get through it though, however painful. It can only help to have your parents onside. You seem very close to them, and I'm sure they'll offer lots of emotional support with everything.
(Don't tell MIL though, whatever you do  )
There will be a baby goblin one day, I am sure. 

'Girl on the left' sounds nice. Does it feel a litle bit better knowing that someone at work understands what you are going through?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire you ahve let no one down this isn't your fault, it isn't anyones fault it is just very very unfair.
I can't explain how upset I am for you, after all you have been through already.
I am gald you have decided to go for teh op but like you said you didn't have a choce the odds are good so lets up you don't have to wait to long for the op - Will you be going private?
2008 can still hold a BFP for you and I am sure it will don't give up    
Still keep going with the diet it will help and try the accupuncture as well
I am glad someone knows at work now as I am sure it will help and she sound like she could be very supportive, I am sure your partents will be a support to so don't worry about telling them they wont think any less of you.

I am moved into my paretnts and have spent teh day nursing Callum  
We were on the way to SIL and playgroup when Callum was isck EVERYWHERE in teh car so I pulled over and cleaned him up best I could in teh middle of rush hour traffic.
He didn't look right so I text SIL to tell her what had happened and explain I was going straight to my parents as Callum wasn't up to playgroup and I needed to get him changed and wash his car seat.
He was sick again as I arrived at my parents (about 15mins after first being sick)
He was sick again mid morning but only water as thats all he had had and he was fine till about 4:30 when he was a little sick again but i think that was from choaking on a craker 
He has spent teh whole day laying on the sofa with a blanket watching tv and drifting in and out of sleep I have never seem him so still  every now and then he would climb on my lap and go to sleep.
Poor Ryan has had no attention and has haapily been exploring the house (we haven't been round in a while due to the building work)
I am so glad I live in a flat the stairs are driving me mad already!
Callum went to bed with water no milk which he wasn't happy about I just hope he is better tommorro and that Ryan doesn't catch it.
I'm knackered though what with Callum being ill and moving in, looking after your children in someone elses house isn't the same as being at home  

Emma, Annie, Deedee I hoe you are all well

Polly I hope you are not working to hard  

Marie how are you? Ryan broke my freindship braclet yesterday   
I was wearing the necklace and earings that have green and purple in them yesterday and today and I had comments yesterday I said they were exclusive peices sent to me from a dear friend in America  

Mum has had the op and all the hospital would tell me was that she was comfortable - I will go into see her tommorro night

Night all

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning.

Claire - I think having a confidant at work will be a huge help as you start this journey. And telling your parents too I think is a good idea. You can't possibly do this without their support and remain sane. If you kept this all to yourself you'd burst! 
'Girl on the Left' sounds really lovely and understanding. So sweet of her to keep an ear out for pg talk and redirect it to something else.
I can understand everything you said about coming so far with the ttc but cruelly having a new challenge thrown into your path. It's unbelievably unfair - but we're going to beat it. I promise.
When do you think you might go for the operation? ASAP? Will you have to have much time off work to recover from it? I'm assuming the Consultant is going to keep a real close eye on your cycles once you have had the procedure to monitor ovulation etc? Keep you on all the drugs aswell? How long after having the procedure before you can start ttc?

Sorry - lots of questions  

Oh - and no more talk about letting anybody down you. That's so far from the truth. Like Emma said, you've been let down not the other way round. 

We're all here for you and will support you every step of the way. We're all rooting for you. It might seem such an impossible task right now, but we can do this  

Definitely get in touch with the accupuncturist. If anything it'll give you a chance to have some me time!


Donna - Sorry Callum has got the tummy bug. It's really not nice to see them so poorly is it? Best of luck staying with the folks! Glad you got moved in alright. And you are sooooo right - looking after children when you're not in your own home is tough. 

Emma - I was chatting to Marie about my idea of printing off all our posts and then putting them in a nice book type form for everybody. Marie had a much better idea of just printing off the best ones - why didn't I think of that?!?! Well, like alot of things I didn't get around to doing it... but I hope I will one day.

When are you back to see the Consultant about Master Daff 2 and his suppossed big bump? Honestly - looks like you swallowed a large grape! I'm sure I was double that size by 30 weeks! 


Not alot to report from me. I popped to the house last night and all the final jobs are coming together. Still looks a bit of a building site, but I see light at the end of the tunnel! I have radiators again - horrah! I shall get that heating on asap - it's blinking freezing in there! and I should have a downstairs loo again this morning. The plumber was still working furiously when I got round there at 6pm last night. 

Well, off for some brekkie, although I've noticed doughnuts just coming through the door and might hold out for one of them! Back later x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Still feeling very low but back at work.  Haven't seen my boss yet though... 

I've got an acupuncture appt with the lady one of the girls on this site recommended to me on Saturday.  

As for the op, yes it will have to be private as I'm not waiting, I've got a date for 4th Jan from the consultant but I said I wanted it sooner and he's going to see if he can move it forward or not, will find out in a week or so.  The first date he offered clashes with our weekend to Bruges in mid Dec.  I'm supposed to recover within a couple of days, so having it done on a Friday if poss.

Meanwhile, I went to DH's gps to see if I could get moved to them but they rottweiler on the desk was being awkward despite telling me on the phone that if DH was there I could just register.  I think my stubborness, helped by red puffy eyes, got me an interview with the senior doctor so he can decide.  I plan to just turn on the waterworks and tell him what happened.  That's on 6th Dec, I'm hoping they will advise me of my nhs options and what's best to do about ivf waiting lists and procedure (e.g. what happens if I pay privately first, how long is the list, how do I qualify).  The cons did suggest I may have problems with ivf as my ovaries will probably over or under respond, so I'm not even sure if I have a last chance saloon.

I've also got a list of exercise classes for our local community centre and will be starting yoga and aerobics next week.  Exercise is supposed to help the pcos symptoms... but I'm not sure if I'm not beyond help, as my ovaries are in a state (how, after having periods until September?) and my diet changes have done nothing despite the literature saying otherwise.  With the clomid and metformin not working either I'm beginning to think I'm just broken and there is no answer.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Awww Claire (Huge Hugs) You are not broken and there are answers - we just have to find them.

You've only known about the PCOS for a matter of a few weeks, you can't know everything there is to know about it yet. It's going to take a bit of time to do some research on it, chat to the girls on the PCOS threads who probably have a whole bundle of knowledge on it and also speak to the Consultant and GP and ask them all these questions and get some decent answers from them so you can make some informed choices.

I'm sure your head is absolutely reeling with all of this new information and you can't think where to start with it all. So - pigeon steps and take it a day at a time until we have it all sussed!

One thing we need to definitely clarify is IVF for women with PCOS. Surely women with this condition have IVF? and would it not be the job of the Consultant to make sure he manages your drugs to make sure you don't over or under stimulate?!?!

We all need to get researching for you and find the answers ourselves. We're in this together....

SO COME ON GIRLS! - Claire needs our help. Get reading, searching, asking and find out whatever you can about PCOS, how to make it better, ovarian drilling, IVF with PCOS. Go, Go Go!!!!


Claire - clearly you are doing everything you can right now - exercise, diet, accupuncture, moving GP. You carry on working on those and leave the rest to us  

I'm off to the PCOS threads for some reading! Back later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Claire- You are doing all the right things. Keep going with the diet as it is still early days. I had to go and find out what ovarian drilling was and have satisfied myself that it is not as horrendous as it sounds. I read that many women who don't respond to clomid initially will respond when the drug is reintroduced after ovarian drilling. Apparantly it reduces the levels of male hormones. 

Your colleague sounds lovely. Im so glad that someone at work knows what you are going through and is on your side. Having support like that is so important. Telling your parents is also a good idea, Im sure they already suspect that something is going on. 

Donna- Poor callum, the wee pet, it is awful when they are sick and can't tell you what is wrong. With lots of TLC from his mummy he'll be back to his usual self. Hope your stay at the folks place goes ok, even if you have to bite your tongue a few times.

Really miserable weather here today  Im about to start cleaning the house then do some work before I pick up H.

Annie- Doughnuts....yummmm

bye 4 now 
D


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Okeydoke Annie, will do more research and report back later


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you are not broken, you just have a few bits that need fine-tuning. There is such a lot for you to take on board right now, but don't write yourself off.  I hope Annie's research digs something useful up.

I know nothing about ovarian drilling, and its after effects, but I did have a laparoscopy. My words of caution, for what they're worth, are that it takes more than a couple of days to get over it (and I assume ovarian drilling added to the lap might take more of a toll on your body). It was about 2 days before I could walk properly afterwards, and a good few days after that before I felt able to function properly. I'd hate you to book some time away thinking you'd be fine and then be in agony. I should check back to the old threads to remind myself exactly what it was like (pretty sure it was November 2004). You might not want to be back at work on the Monday if you'd had it on Friday either.

Donna - poor Callum. Sounds horrible.  Has Ryan got it yet? 

Hope everyone else is OK.

I've been at SIL's house today looking after her brood to give her a well-deserved day off. Still haven't fathomed the photo thing, I'm afraid. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello just a quicky from me I am afraid,

I have had a mad day and been dashing here there and everywhere. Go in to see my mum and she is doing very well they will try and get her to walk a little tomorrow

Callum is back to his old self today so I had both of them wrecking teh house.
Ryan hasn't been effected so hopefully he will miss out, I think is immune system is better than Callums as he is ill alot less - Strange as he is the smallest.

Claire I have been thinking of you loads not that that helps you any.
I just don't have a minute to help with the research but I will do what I can once we are back home - if you need any more infomation by then that is

Emma can you please remember that you are pregnant, someone should be taking will of your hands so you can have a rest  
How is your lil niece doing?

Annie glad progress is still being made in the house

Maire, Deedee and Polyl hello

Ryan has been walking lads since we have been at my parents only a few steps at a time but he is doing it more often.
He loves sitting on my mums little foot stall and he relised today that if he stnads up on it he can jump onto the sofa   the boy is only 1  and he is causing trouble already 

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Morning!

I've been busy reading as much as I could this morning. I got here nice and early for some extra research time. I've learnt a whole load of stuff about PCOS that I never knew before! So.. here's a brief round up of what I found

1) - PCO & PCOS are two different things. PCO is where cysts are on the ovaries but the lady has little or no symptoms - like Victoria Beckham! PCOS is where the Lady suffers with the typical acne, hair growth,weight problems etc.

2) - Ladies on the PCOS thread who have had the Ovarian Drilling have all seemed to have recovered well enough to return to work after approx 4-5 days. They mentioned some uncomfortableness for the first 2 days and then just some bruising.

3) - Accupuncture seems to be sworn by for helping stimulate ovulation and regulate periods. This is both on the threads of FF and on other reading material on the net. Definitely sounds a worthwhile investment!

4) - Ovarian drilling works by burning the ovaries in several places and somehow induces ovulation and corrects hormonal imbalances. Seems that Ladies who did not respond to Clomid first then go on to have it work successfully after this treatment. Found a website with some lovely photos of this procedure - best not to be looked at before brekkie  

5) - A Lady on the PCOS thread told me that prior to this treatment she was having AF's every 6-12 weeks and only ovulated 3 times in a year. After the treatment she was having AF every 4-5 weeks and ovulated 10 out of 12 months!!!!


I just found oodles of positive things about Ovarian Drilling/Laporoscopy and accupuncture and unfortunately Claire it seems diet does make a difference - sorry   It will help keeps those hormones in check. Keeping your blood sugar levels regulated would seem to make a difference.

Remember I was telling you about that Food Doctor diet I followed for 3 months?!? That was all about regulated blood sugar levels and I have to say it did work while I was doing it. I had 30 day cycles the entire time! Never had it before or since. Treat yourself to lots of yummy stuff before the procedure and then it might be time to get tough. I'll do it with you if you would like some support!?!?   I did it before so I can help you with hints and tips on how to keep the sugar craving at bay!


Donna - Glad your Mum is recovering well and that Callum is back to his usual self  

Deedee -Doughnuts were goooooood! How's Hannah's walking going?!?

Emma - That was so sweet of you to give SIL a day off. Hope she returns the favour for you soon!

MArie - Hope all is ok in the US of A!?! Where are you hun? All alright?

Polly - You must be busy again because I thought you would have beaten me to the research for Claire  


Right, I'm off to find something to settle my tummy. It feels a wee bit queezy after looking at the Ovarian Drilling pictures!

Back soon x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie,

I am so grateful you are trying to help me like this, it means a lot.

1) I have PCOS full blown, in that as well as the cysts (and a thin lining now too), I have high LH, higher than normal testosterone (this is why my ovaries are so thick and I think why the clomid didn't work), and I do have the acne on and off.  Thankfully I've given the hair growth a miss but my weight was creeping up, although have since lost 1/2 stone in the last month.
2) I have now spoken to my manager, who is fine about me taking a day off for the op rather than using leave which I'd planned to do, and fine if I am not well enough to return to work the following Monday.  She also said that if I can't cope at any time, I can email or text her to say I am going for the hour/afternoon/day.
3) I have acupuncture on Saturday.  Am a bit dubious as I read something about it not helping some women with pcos if they have higher testosterone which I do have.  I will give it a go though.  Exercise is supposed to lower testosterone so my classes will help I hope.

As for the diet, well I had already cut out all unrefined carbs, all sugary stuff, almost all alcohol etc., and started following a pcos diet but I see from my scan on Monday that after 3 weeks of this it has made no difference at all.  I will persevere obviously but I don't hold out much hope on that front.  Maybe the acupuncturist who is also a nutritionist can help me with a diet plan... 
It's nice of you to offer to do a diet with me, but I don't want to put anyone out.

I still feel so low, sometimes I don't want to put one foot infront of the other.  My DH is really worried about me.  I asked him if he thought about the situation with the pcos a lot and he said that he thought about me a lot, and I can tell he is really worried.  I keep bursting into tears and it all seems so hopeless, I'm worried I'm becoming depressed.  I know there are some options left but if the drilling doesn't work or they find something else in the laparoscopy then I think I am facing a childless future.  I know that might seem extreme to anyone reading this, but to me it feels like a distinct possibility.  On better moments, I think this might work, or it might get better and I might be lucky and have a miracle, but most of the time it seems so unlikely.  Mostly because this has gotten so bad so quickly.

I also have a headache, I feel under so much pressure.  I had a work meeting this morning and they asked me if I was alright as I looked drawn, I said I have a headache but I can't keep saying that.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie, you have really done your homework! 

Claire, I was so glad to find out that ovarian drilling does not require the use of any form of 'drill' but actually involves burning small holes in the ovaries. 'Ovarian burning' seems more logical somehow....  doesnt sound any less horrendous though....

Anyway, I found out that:

Although there have been no randomized trials, ovulation and pregnancy rates DO appear to be improved with the procedure.

By 12 months after LOD, the average pregnancy rate is around 60-80% and there is a greater success rate in women with higher levels of LH.

Diet is important- something to do with insulin levels affecting hormone balances. 

No-one seems to know exactly how the procedure helps to restore ovulation but that in a lot of cases it does.

Your boss sounds very understanding and Im sure that is a big weight off your mind too. You seem to have good support with your DH, your colleague (on the left) and your boss. Have you told your parents yet? It is only natural to feel the way you do, you will probably have up days and down days but the important thing is too keep talking. The worst thing you can do is bottle up all that emotion, keep letting it out, if you want to cry, cry and if you want to scream, scream. I found smashing plates was particularly effective when it all got me (my cheap ones mind you!).

I know it is easy to think the worst possible scenario but you have to really, really try to be positive. This is by no means the end of the road. Did you check out this site for anyone who has had the procedure before?

You are doing all the right things, so keep it up and know that everyday you are helping your body to get rebalanced and ultimately to make that baby.

sending you lots of          

( I had forgotton how much fun smashing plates can be, now where are those old saucers.....)

luv D x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire

I am more than happy to go on the diet with you, I feel so helpless that there is nothing I can do so if it would help it really isn't a problem just let me know what I can and cant eat  
We are all with you    

I can understand why you are feeling so low and looking at the worst case but you are far from that so don't given up you have to try and stay positive.
Make sure you still talk to DH about how you feel, I made a mistake when I was having treatment by not talking to him becasue I didn't want to worry him or show my feelings incase it upset him but by not talking it worried him and made him more upset.
We are all here for you to talk to and you have my number if you want to talk in real time  

The accupunture will help even if its just to make you feel a bit better and more relaxed - you deserve some 'you' time

I really wish I could do mroe and I am so sorry I am not around much I 'm am just so busy with teh boys, dad and visiting my mum I don't know where I am.
But I am here for you  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee -   - OMG! - I used to smash plates too and it seriously did make me feel a whole lot better. How funny! The Vag Team are a raging load of looney crockery smashers  

Claire - D,you know what - I wouldn't be surprised if you are feeling really low at the moment and who on earth would blame you. It's so early on since diagnosis that of course you can't help but think about possible worse case scenarios.
I am wondering if what you need is a real chance to take stock of everything, recharge your batteries and just be given the chance to catch your breath. Would it be possbile to visit your GP and get yourself signed off for a week or two with stress? Doesn't sound great I know, but I really think you need some time to get your head around all this. Coping with the pressures of work aswell as an operation, treatments, Xmas etc - you'll make yourself seriously poorly.

I think some time at home is going to give you a chance to take a break,go and have some accupuncture and actually maybe go and have a chat with someone like a fertility counsellor who can help you put everything into perspective. My accupuncturist had some counselling background and I used to go to her for a good old chat more than anything and I always left her sessions feeling alot more focussed and positive.

Remember - one step at a time Claire. Try not to pressure yourself more with possible scenarios that you might not even have to face yet. Lets get to the LOD procedure first and see how it goes.

Easier said than done I know, but I think this is the best way for you to try and cope with it all. Once challenge at a time. We're standing at the bottom of Everest right now, but by golly we're going to not only climb it - we're going to jump around and party at the top! 

If you do decide to and manage to get some time off- give me a shout. I'll come meet you for a Spa Day! That always helps! 

Lots and lots of hugs Claire. We're going to beat this x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello!

Just here to wish everyone a Good Morning and to move us up the page.

How is everyone today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

Just off Christmas shopping. Back later.

Hope everyone is Ok - Claire? Callum/Donna?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just off Christmas shopping too - in france 

Love
polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, really must be the seaon - I'm off xmas shopping aswell! Off to Bristol with the girls for some festive retail therapy and dinner.

Not as glam as France, but we can't all be as jet set as Polly  

Happy Weekend everyone!


Only 5 more sleeps in the rental house - yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Only London Colney for me, Polly. It was hell on earth (car park almost full, nutters driving the wrong way round etc). Can't begin to imagine how horrific it must be at the weekend. Hope France is more civilised. 
Only bought one present in the end, but somehow spent a fortune on essential bits and bobs for the house. 

Have a great weekend Annie, if I haven't missed you. And  everyone else too, of course.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Claire I hoe you are ok honey great advice from Annie some time off would do you the world of good.
Thinking of you   which doesn't seem much.

I haven't got much more xmas shopping to do only a few bits to get   so I don't need to get squashed in teh xmas rush   

Callum is fine thanks you and after speaking to soon Ryan came down with a simila thing yesterday afternoon/evening while we were at the soft play place  
He went to bed last night without dinner or a bottle and slept from 6-6:30 then went back to bed after some milk till 9   obviously needed some sleep he had a long afternoon slepp to and seems back to himself now 

Mum has had a blood transfusion today as she was low in iron and lost blood during teh op on tuesday but if levels are ok tommorrow she is coming home so I should be home sunday/monday 

Annie 5 more sleeps   

Big hello to everyone I miss not being on properly

Better go Ryan is going nuts - bath time I think

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Claire,

I just read an article in a magazine about a PCOS sufferer and she tried eating finger nail size pieces of veg every 15 mins (pepper, carrot, cucumber, celery etc) she said it helped her loose weight (not that you need to) and maintain suger levels and keep matabolism up
it worked fro her - although the artical didn't say what other treatment she had

thought I would mention it as it seemed like something to try to me also the veg will give you a boost of vit and minerals that you need

Think I may give it ago as a diet  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I hope you all had nice weekends?
Mine was awfull and today I feel like $hit  

My mum came home yetserday but while she was away my dad found lots of things (which I wont go into on here) and I am not sure what the future hoklds for them  
I think my dad and would finish there 30 yr marriage with her if it wasn't that he is blind and has other medical problems so needs someone around and doesn't want to be a burdon on me or my brothers. I just had to live them last night knowing that they would be having rows and that my mum wasn't up to it but then it was kinda her fault.

Dh and I are having problems to I am surewe will sort them out but at the moment I just don't know    I am to tired and stressed to think striaght and I feel like my head will explode.

Annie are you off work this week so you can move back home?

Claire how are you? any news about moving the op date?

Polly are you back from your travels? I am finding jaqualine Golds book really interesting its really interesting to read about how Ann summers came to be  about I was shocked about her childrehood though  
She talks about alot of places that are around where I live.

Emma how are you? Will and bump doing well?

Marie how are you, you have been quiet lately? how is the dilator work coming on?

Deedee how are you and your little walker?

Boys are driving me made they are so tired but wont give in and go to sleep, Callum is just screaming   I am tearing my hair out

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Annie I hope I haven't missed you and you're off now to move back into your house?   Not sure, think it is later this week...

Donna, so sorry you had such an awful weekend.   I think things always seem more insurmountable when you're tired and stressed.  If you want to pm me (or text), you certainly can, I am here.   Thanks for the diet tip.

Marie, where are you?  I miss you!  Hope you're ok.

Emma, are you doing anything exciting today?

Polly, are you back from France?

Morning Deedee.

Is anyone going to email me a picture of us then?!  Or put it on a site somewhere?  My DH will think I made it all up soon otherwise!

Well the acupuncture session was fab.  I didn't feel like I was floating (although she did a very light session for the first time) but I feel a lot calmer and less panicky than I did last week.  I was there for an hour and a half in the end and it was a combination of acupuncture, diet advice and for lack of a better word, counselling.  We discussed how shocked I feel about what's happening, and the LOD, and how I feel about it all.  With her help I have come to the conclusion that the LOD is a very good idea but before I have that done I need to try and achieve some balance, so I won't be pursuing a date before 4th Jan and infact am thinking Feb or March might be better.  I'm going to have acupunture regularly (weekly to begin with, I'm going back next Saturday), carry on with the Metformin, change my diet with her help (I am doing a food diary ready for next week's session) and try to relax myself and see how much I can calm my own hormones first, either to sort myself out or to make me more ready for the LOD, either way it's a good investment of time I think.  She also said the metformin hasn't really had a chance to work yet, it can take 3 months.  She was also a bit surprised that I've been written off after one round of Clomid but also sees that the LOD will give the Clomid more chance of working and thinks my cons probably doesn't want to waste Clomid cycles before the LOD given there is a limit to how many I can have.  So that's the plan.  I feel a lot less tearful, at least I'm not bursting into tears every five minutes and it's not an exageration to say that's how I was last week.

I've also told my parents who were great, although I think a bit upset as they think I've been through an awful lot.  I thought it would be embarassing but it wasn't.  They have already adapted the food they cook for us at the weekend based on what I've said so far.  They have asked to read the Low GI Diet for PCOS book that I've ordered when it arrives so that they can make sure they give me the right things.  My mum is coming to yoga with me tonight too so I don't have to go on my own.  DH even said he would come, before my mum offered (think he's relieved he doesn't have to though ).

All in, my weekend wasn't too bad after all.  I went to see Beauty and the Beast on Ice on Saturday night which was absolutely fabulous and good escapism.  And our conservatory will be ready to live in by Wednesday.  So it's not all bad.  And I have Bruges to look forward to a week on Thursday (although I will have to take my own food - for snacks and lunch at the very least).

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire,

You sound so much happier and relaxed   which is great

I am so glad you enjoyed and have benefited from teh accupunture sounds like you found the right therapst (or is it practitioner) which is great.
You also have a plan now which I think alwasy helps to make anyone feel calmer and more in control and I think it makes perfect sense to wait till jan or further for the op in the grand scheme of things a couple of months wont make any difference and if you are in better place, phsyically, emtional and hormonally then that has to make all the difference.
And you have loads to look forward to to take you mind off everything as much as possbile.
I am glad you told you parents as you will now have there support to they have shown this weekend how much they love you and DH and will be there for you  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Please vote for Callum he is on page 37

www.bounty.com/babyphoto

x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Voted.   Very cute!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I'm still here! DH is at the house now doing as much as he can. I'm going over straight after work for a couple of hours before heading into town to try and finish our Xmas shopping! Still not done even after a 4 hour stint at a mall on Friday night   Final move is still scheduled for Thursday - fingers crossed!

Donna - I shall get voting as soon as I'm done here! I'm so sorry to hear that you've got alot on your plate again at the moment. I hope your parents get things sorted out aswell as you and DH  

Claire - Well,what a difference the weekend can make   I was speed reading your post with excitement   It sounds like you've found the dream therapist! She really sounds like she knows her PCOS stuff. And what a huge support she is going to be too. I'm chuffed to bits for you! 
How fantastic that your parents are being so supportive too. Do they want to adopt me?!?!?

Sorry, can't linger today. I am mega mega busy! Speak to ou all tomorrow if I don't drown in Xmas shoppers this arvo!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sorry you had such a horrible weekend. I hope you and dh, and your mum and dad, sort things out. 
I couldn't work out where to find the photos, but will try again later.

Claire - so wonderful to hear you sounding more positive, and to have a plan in mind. Acupuncture lady sounds perfect for you. And your parents and dh sound so lovely and supportive - just what you need. 

Annie - hope shopping goes well.

Polly - how was France?

Deedee, Marie - hello!

Still can't work out how to send the photo to you, but havent had much time to investigate further. 

Bit of a crappy weekend here. Had a horrendous time with Will on Friday night  - going to bed tantrums for most of of the night, escalating into 4 hours of non-stop hysterical screaming from 12 to 4 am. I felt like death on Saturday. MIL was supposed to come and visit, but I cancelled her, and seem to have offended her in the process. Went to my nieces Christening yesterday, which was fine bit a bit odd (the 2 sides of the family have very little in common), and MIL was blanking dh and I. Had a stupid row with dh in the evening too.

Enough of my moaning.
Got to dash, Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

What a boring day.  I'm really looking forward to yoga tonight though it's been so long since I've done it.

I meant to add earlier, a break from work would probably do me the world of good but I can't get any time off in the next week due to workload and then we're off to Bruges.  I do have a week and a half off over Christmas though and that starts in less than 3 weeks' time so hopefully then I can take some me time.

Donna, hope you're doing ok this pm and feeling a little better.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Donna, sorry that you had such a bad time, you have a lot on your plate  But just to help, I voted for Callum. At least he _was_ smiling! Some of those parents obviously are being short-changed, if that is the best their offspring can do 

Claire - you sound better, and giving yourself some more time to get the best out of the LOD (if it still seems necessary) sounds like a really good plan.

Annie - woohoo!! In your own house next weekend!!!

Emma, I don't blame you for cancelling MIL - but what a shame she got  about it. If it is any consolation, the big supermarket we went to in France was manic - full of Brits and all in a panic  but we got loads of stuff and had nice weekend. We stayed in a small seaside town, and the weather was really quite fierce, but we had some good meals. There was a somewhat bohemian bar in the town we went to on Friday and Saturday night, both got quite reminiscant about that kind of place, how we had both enjoyed such places in our (separate) youth and how it was a great focal place etc etc. Was a little embarrasing when we left it (after our second visit that evening!!!!) and the owner made a point of saying goodbye and hoping we had a nice time, and he was pleased that we had come back. It was only as we were walking back to the hotel that we realised of course he had noticed us, we are two and three times as old as the other customers!!  Sometimes we forget how elderly and wrinkly and grey we are!!! 

Hi Deedee, Marie!!!

I think the way to do the photos is either to set up a private gallery shared between us and upload to it, or use a normal email programme. I am going to investigate the former, and see if I can get it to work.

I'll be back if I find a way....

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hi all,

Thank you for voting for Callum  

I tired to enter a great picture of Ryan but they wouldn't let me as I had already entered Callum and it was one entry per person, I emailed and complained that it should be 1 entry per child as I have twins and I wasn't trying to cheat I was entering 2 different children they apologised and sent me vouchers but I still wasn't able to entre Ryan  

Claire you have quite alot of holiday coming up then   lucky thing

Polly you weeked sounds lovely I be it was very bust over there though did you get many xmas presents 

Hello Deedee and Maire

Emma I would have cancelled MIL to she should have been more concerned about Will and what was troubling him not the fact you cancelled.
How is Will now?

I am still feeling very   and   with DH and I still have no idea how this will pan out.
I can't live my life going round in circles

Nephew has just been sick all over my sofa SIL was so   but these things happen bless him its not his fault be different if he was 14 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - hope yoga goes/went well tonight. You're not at the one in my village hall are you? Do you have to bend your legs around your neck, and such like? 

Polly - glad you had a nice (if blustery) weekend. Sounds fab!

Donna - hope things go ok tonight with dh. Are you going to have a big talk? If you are tired and not feeling 100% things can come out wrong and feel worse than they are (not that I'm suggesting that whatever it is he has done or not done is no bi deal, far from it).

Will has been mainly grumpy today, and has yet another cold. I do hope this tantrum phase passes soon, and before number 2 arrives. He has gone to bed without protests (so far) though, so I shall be thankful for that. Bizarrely he has stopped calling me 'daddy' (as opposed to dh who is 'dada') and has started to call me 'Emma'. Really odd, as very few people actually call me that in real life, so it isn't something he'd often hear. 


Better go and do some cooking. I'm a bit nervous about dh coming home tonight. We didn't really clear the air this morning after falling out last night, but he has a big job interview tomorrow, so I don't want to argue with him tonight (and I suspect that him being anxious about the interview didn't help his mood yesterday).

Donna - going to look at that voting thing after dinner.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

So what do people call you then Emma?    

All the best for DH tommorrow, is it a new job or just different firm?
I hope you to sort things tonight

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Usually just 'Em'.  

It is a promotion within the same firm. He has had to have a few interviews, and tomorrow is the final and biggest one. They don't let him know the outcome until April though.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - just found the Callum picture and voted.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

APRIL??

How awful!!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Seasons Greetings!  

How is everyone this fine festive morning? 

I managed to do a bit more Xmas shopping yesterday afternoon. I was feeling all smug about it and settled down to wrap it all -  and promplty ran out of sellotape   i shall make a purchase of a new roll today and shall take great pleasure in having to use it for the first time in my own home!

I went over there after work yesterday and had a glorious 45 minutes cleaning my own bathroom. It is utter chaos over there at the moment and to look at it, you would think this Thursday unlikely as moving home day. I currently have all the new sofa cushions on my bed aswell a microwave, toaster, blender on the bedroom floor! Can't move any of it downstairs still because the tiler didn't turn up yesterday (surprise) to finish the kitchen.

I'm sure it will all come together soon and I'm going home regardless!


Donna - I voted for Callum! did you manage to have a chat with DH last night?

Polly - Your weekend in France sounded luuurrvly! I did have a chuckle at your post - without spraying the screen with a mouthful of drink this time  
A colleague of mine spent the weekend in Prague and she said that was full of panic buying Brits aswell   


Emma - How bizarre. My best friend called me last night and ranted at me "listen to this". On the other end I could hear Hannah's boyfriend having a full blown crying fit! "He won't go to bed tonight" I've not heard yet as to what time he eventually passed out, but she called me at 9.30pm. 
Must have been something going on with boys last night?!?!
Speaking of which - how was your other boy last night?!? Are you back on speaking terms? Staggering that he doesn't find out about his job until April. Surely that's against human rights or something?!?

Marie - Where on earth are you? I am getting a wee bit concerned  

Deedee - Top of the morning! How's Hannah B getting on with the walking? What have you got her for Xmas this year?


Righto - brekkie is calling! I shall return after I've munched my cereal. AKA - bacon buttie!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Cant stay long as walking to playgroup but should be around later as not going to SIL as both nephews are still poorly.

Emma, I can't believe DH has to wait till April that is so far away. That is awfull fro him.

Ryan has been    all morning and he has a really temper on him later and gets really angry don't know if I should be worried  
Surely its not right of a 1yr old to get so angry? over I don't even know what
Just hope they both behave at playgroup, Callum was a sleep but I put Ryan back in his cot as nothing else was calming him down so he woke Callum up   but they are boh playing and talking in there cots at the moment which as allowed me to get ready (and talk to you)

DH and I aren't really talking we talk about the boys and things that we need to and nothing else. I can't talk about the situation becasue we have been here before so I am only repeating what I have said befroe so whats the point and he will only say exactly what he said last time and I wont belive him becasu eit has made no difference so I still don't know what that means to us other than if this continues into months then we will have driffted apart and basically be together for the boys, which I don't really want to do.
I love him well I think I do and isn't that a bad sign in itself that I am only thinking  
Sorry rambling now

Claire how was Yoga? I have also been a bit scared of trying that

Annie I hope you enjoyed your cereal - uhem  

Marie I hope you are ok hun? I am wearing the pink necklace and earings you sent to the meet today (I have been wearing teh other set till now)  

Deedee I hop you are well

Polly hope you have a quiet week ahead but then I don't think you know what that is  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all!

Annie - I want a bacon sarnie now! The house stuff all sounds very exciting.

Donna - although it may not seem it, I think it is a good thing that Ryan gets so angry. I'd put it down to frustration at wanting to do things that he can't quite manage yet - the sign of an enquiring mind.  I bet he'll behave beautifully at playgroup, and then save all the tantrums until he's back home!

Polly - are you having to be intelligent this week?

Claire - how was yoga?

Last night was fine, in the end. No Will problems, and the dh thing was brushed aside (was a stupid argument over mobile phones of all things ). Not sure what to do today. Mother and toddler group and swimming are cancelled. I'm thinking of trying to make some Christmas decorations. 

Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Stop putting us all to shame! Go plonk Will in front of CBeebies and sit down with a trashy mag  
Glad you and DH are alright again today  

The house things do sound exciting, but in reality I think I may be rushing things. DH isn't so sure about going back on Thursday now. He thinks there's still to much to do. But, he's working all weekend so that could delay us yet another week!!! I have my heart set on going Thursday now. I swore to live with the mess and chaos and not complain    Might just be me and Hannah going on our own  


Donna - I wish I was back home already so I could chat to you on Yahoo or MSM properly. Is there any way you and DH can get a night off together? Perhaps go for a bite to eat? Sounds like you need a bit of quality time for just the two of you right now.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - that is my plan for this afternoon.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Annie, oh no, I have everything crossed that you do still get to move back in this week!

Donna, how are things today with you and DH?  I agree with Annie, perhaps you need some space together for some quality time? 

Emma, what Christmas decorations are you making?  I'm intrigued... 

Polly, your French seaside town sounds lovely...

Marie, are you still there?  I'm a bit worried now. 

Morning Deedee. 

Maybe it's the week for arguments as I had a whopping row with DH this morning, over the defrosting of a homemade meal for dinner tonight, which resulted in him shouting and me storming off in tears.   

Well yoga was AWFUL.  Not a patch on the class I used to go to.  It was very technical, lots of standing around watching her demonstrate and then trying to do it ourselves, rather than the flowing sequences I'm used to, no music, she mumbled a lot and her voice was very coarse and unrelaxing and it overran by a whopping half an hour.  Instead of feeling stretched and relaxed, I felt bored!  It's reminded me though that I used to love yoga and I'll be trying to find another class, but I won't be going there again!  There's a lunchtime class at work on Fridays that I'd like to do but it doesn't start up again until the new year and I wanted to get started. 

Anyway am doing an aerobics class tonight, exercise is supposed to reduce testosterone or something.  My pcos books have arrived too so I'll try and read some of those after the class.   From my skim reading they are very positive, and said 70% will conceive naturally and 20% with treatment so I need to get myself as healthy as possible to be somewhere in that 90%.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

In a sacking mood today, and run through all the possibilities in my office   Does anyone else need some sacking done??  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly -     - I have a wish list!

Claire - There is nothing more annoying than attending a crap exercise class. How dissapointing. Hope you can find a different one! I used to do a "Body Balance" class that was a mix of yoga, pilates and Thai Chi. That was a fab mix of all of them and I loved it. It was some relaxing thai chi moves to warm up, then some yoga moves, pilates and then some relaxation to end - perfect! Have you got any of those near you?
I am determined to re join my gym in the New Year. I am really missing the exercise classes and it's starting to show! Stuff the cost each month - I want some abs nd buns of steel!
Good luck with the reading. Let us know what you find out. Those figures sound really positive  
Are you looking forward to accupuncture on Saturday? I am most envious. That's something else I'm going to treat myself to in the New Year!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I've got a sick little girl today. Turns out she has an 'upper respiratory tract infection'- think that means cough and a cold. She made herself sick yesterday by coughing so much and it must be sore when she coughs because she starts crying afterwards. We were up 7 times last night (a new thing for us) so are  today. I decided not to send her to the childminder and will just keep her indoors today. Hopefully antibiotic will start to work soon so she sleeps better tonight.

Claire- Sorry your yoga class was bad. Have you tried any of the DVDs? I had the Antonia Kidman one which i loved but it was ashtanga yoga- quite stenuous!

Hi everyone else  The patients is waking up, Id better go. Back later.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Deedee poor Hannah I hope she imporves soon. Callum and Ryan have a cough AGAIN I am sure ti can't be normal poor ryan has them all the time but doc doesn't seem to think it is a problem

Had one of the boys friends over after playgroup and she was sick everywhere so I am beginning to think that it is my house  

I had considered getting SIL to have boys over night so we could talk but as I said early I have nothing to say and DH has nothing to say I want to hear or haven't heard already   so I still odn't know where we go from here and that thought is very frightening

Boys are playing and giggling in there cots   when they are meant to be having an afternoon nap  

Not sure what to do thisafternoon park will be all wet so looks like we are staying in but I have a plumber coming (for the boiler again) and the boys will just get in the way.
They have been while I was at playgroup and taken the boiler apart I just hope they are coming back as I have no heating or hotwater as the boiler is in bits  

Claire what a shame about Yoga I am sure you will find a better class though. your book sounds very positive  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - hope they fixed your boiler. I can't believe you've had another child be sick at your house. 

Deedee - poor Hannah2. Hope she feels better soon. 

Polly - how many people did you sack in the end?!

Claire - what a shame about yoga. Hope you find another class soon. Is reflexology worth a go, as well as acupuncture? I read something about that for PCOS today. 

My afternoon didn't go as planned. I was going to pop into town to pick up a few things before settling down on the sofa with a trashy magazine. The car had other ideas. It started beeping and flashing at me on the way there, and I ended up going to the garage to have it fixed instead (loose connection in the brake lights). Fortunately it didn't cost much, but annoying none the less. Whilst at the garage I knocked a cup of water all over the floor (in front of an audience of other garage waiting people). Whilst I went off to get something to clear it up, Will decided that he'd like a go too, so he pulled the water dispenser leaver, and water went everywhere. I was sooooooo  .


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls!  

I apologize once again for not being around at all lately.  Everything's fine, so please don't be concerned!  Just super busy, as always.  I am however on vacation next week so I will be sure to make a long post this week-end or some time next week.  Sorry I can't talk long now but I did want to check in and let you know I'm still alive.  Haven't had much of a chance to fully read all the posts but I will get myself caught up again and be on soon.  Just want to give   to Claire b/c it seems through my brief readings, you're having a difficult time.  

Again, sorry so short.  I've gotta get back to work but please know I love you all and you're always on my mind and in my heart.

Love,
Marie


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just the one, Emma!! I thought more than that might be counter-productive!  

Good to hear from you Marie!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Has everyone else woken up this morning to a miserable, wet day?!? Typical December weather for the uk these days  

Well, we're still on for moving home tomorrow, even though I ahd a phone call late yesterday afternoon to tell me that the ceramic hob I wanted and the integrated doors for the fridge/freezer cannot be delivered until after Xmas   They're going to fit the hob I didn't like for now and then come swap it over in the New year. I know it's only cosmetic, but I was still a bit dissapointed. DH & I went to the house again last night (thanks to Nanna's babysitting service  ) and Hannah's room is now free of clutter. All of her clothes are hanging back up in her wadrobe or out away in drawers. All ready for her tomorrow night - eek!
We took all of the food out of the cupboards at the rental house and took that "home" last night. Just waiting for carpet to arrive tomorrow and we're in!!!!

I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!


Deedee - Poor Hannah. Hannah Rose had one of those when she was around 6/7 months old and she was sick becuase of all the coughing. The antibiotics take about 2 days to really kick in and make a difference - but boy do they work! How was she last night? 

Marie - Really lovely to hear from you. Looking forward to catching up on your news.

Emma - Only you!   You poor thing. I bet you were mortified! Did everyone just stand around watching aswell? How did DH's interview go?


Donna - Although you may not think you have anything to talk about, I'm sure given a chance you would find plenty once you both got going. It's worth a shot and like you said - you can't go on like this. Not with Xmas coming up.
How are your parents?

Claire/Polly - morning

Off for brekkie. Back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Grim weather here too. Trying to summon up some enthusiasm for taking the dog out for a very short walk.

Marie - glad you are OK.

Annie - so exciting that you are moving back tomorrow!
Yes, they did all watch. One lady sniggered. 

Deedee - hope Hannah is a little better today.

Donna, Claire - how are things today?

Polly - hope today is a bit less stressful for you.

Back later,Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Good to hear from you Marie

Deedee I hope Hannah is getting better

Annie are you off work for a week from tommorrow? to move back home  

Emma I can't believe (well I can ) that nobody helped you out  

Claire and Polly I hope you are well
Claire how was your aerobics last night?

Bous have been to music and had a lovely time I put htem down for a nap but they are playing os maybe they will eat lunch and have a nap  going to my mum and dads (oh the joys) to leave boys with my brother under the watchfull eye of my mum, while I take dad to a doctors appointment (he didn't trust my brother to guide him plus I have the car so we don't need to walk)

Today I am wondering how in a week my life can change so much, DH and I are only talking when we have to and mainly about the boys. I don't want to look at him or have him touch me. he has been kissing me but I havn't recipricated all week and I feel we are drifting apart and he has created this whole problem he keeps hurting me and I owe to myself and my boys for it to stop
Just feel so alone as only I can make the discion 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaaww Donna - you're never alone. We're here for you. I should be back on line at home at the weekend and I can have a "proper" chat with you then.
Go and get everything done that you need to today and go from there. Now doesn't seem to be the right time to making any hasty decisions. You've got alot on at the moment and this needs your un-didvided attention. Or as much as you can get with twins!

Hold on for now x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna  we're all here for you, no matter what.  If you want to talk, vent, scream - whatever.  What I have learnt in the last few weeks is not to rush into any decisions without getting some space and perspective and doing a lot of talking (with various people), it's strange how things can seem so different and so much clearer. 

Polly, any more firing today?! 

Annie, best wishes for tomorrow's moving day.

Deedee, hope Hannah is feeling better today. 

Emma  at that woman for sniggering!  What are people like!

Marie, so pleased to hear from you.  Look forward to your fuller post. 

Aerobics was good although feel a bit achy today.  The instructor said we would still be burning fat when we were asleep that night, not sure if that's true but I felt very virtuous all the same. 

Probably not back later, on a course this afternoon.  The agenda looks very .


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

It's Moving Day     

We were all up at 6am loading the cars - even Hannah helped throw some teddies in  

This should be it  

I'm at work this morning and will be joining DH at around 1pm. MIL is going to hold onto Hannah til tea time for us. Just hoping the carpet fitter arrives this morning and not last job of the day  

Thank-You for putting up with me these last miserable 5 months     And - I'll be back past lunchtime again - wooooo!


Donna - How are things your way today?

Claire - I so envy your aerobics class attendence. I could feel my jelly belly wobbling around at the mere mention of post exercise aches. I feel such a slob right now. All change in the New Year - definitely  
How was your course?


Emma/Polly/Marie/Deedee - Morning! How are you all today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Wooohoooo Annie!      Hope it all goes well. 
And you haven't been miserable for 5 months, btw. 

Off to the hospital this morning for a scan, so I can find out once and for all if bump2 is big or not. I fully expect them to say all is normal and it has all been a fuss about nothing. 

Hope everyone is ok. Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Not going home. Carpet fitter has cancelled til tomorrow morning. DH hasn't got any time off til next Thursday. Can't live at the house without carpet as not safe for Hannah.

I can't stop crying  

I feel really silly, but i was so excited about today. This is the biggest let down I have ever experienced.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

change of plan - DH has found a carpet fitter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Annie I am so sorry, Will next thursday be moving day then?
Moving day is in sight but I can imagine how disappointed you are right now, I prescribe I big slice of cake   although I know that wont fix things

I hope you have giventhe carpet fitters hell    

Emma I hoep all is well with scan, bump looked fine to me so I am sure it will be. on the plus side you get to see bubba again  

Hope everyone is well? 

I am feeling very strange today, DH has been to the doctors and is getting some councelling so that is a step in teh right direction.
I made a bit of a prat of myself last night with DH's boss/friend he assures me I didn't and we are still cool in his words but he must think I am a lobely desperate house wife now   

Callum keeps itching so I am going to have to investigate his head if he lets me     I hope I don't find anything how embarrasing  

Deedee how is Hannah? Callum and Ryan have colds now and Ryan has a cough he gets a cough every 2/3 weeks which I don't think is normal but the doc tells me it is   there is asthma in thr family so I am thinking he may need a pump even if it is just in the winter but doc says no.
I know I should trust what they say but surely having a cough every month isn't right?
I have put water under teh readiator in boys room to try and help him

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

yea Annie


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- Yea for DH and the new carpet fitter!! You are going home at last yeeeee-hah! 

Hannah is still not well at all. The cough has loosened a bit and doesnt seem to hurt as much but she is in grumpy form (so not like her) and is not sleeping  Havent sent her to childminder today either- just cant take the risk of her being out in the cold.

I just wish there was something else i could do for her....

sorry Ive been awol

Dx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, great that you're going back today after all, hope you have a !

Donna, that sounds like real progress re the counselling.  How are you feeling, any better about the situation?

Emma, good luck today at the appointment, am sure it will be all fine.

Deedee, is Hannah better yet?

Morning Polly and Marie.

I've just been to my gp appointment and they've agreed to take me.   I have a new patient screening in 2 weeks with a nurse and then plan to make an appointment with a doctor to refer me to the NHS so I am on their radar for treatment.  Meanwhile, I heard from the consultant by letter yesterday, in response to my original request to get an earlier date for the op, he had arranged it for next Wednesday!   We can't do that date anyway as we're off to Bruges the following day, but I have texted him to ask for a date in March.  I'm not sure if I'm doing the right thing or not.   I've been doing a lot more reading and want to try to minimise the symptoms by natural methods first I think...  I don't feel in such a panicky rush now for some reason, maybe I'm fooling myself that the natural way will work wonders and just putting off the inevitable, and will then regret not having the op sooner... I suppose the fact it will cost £1710 isn't helping.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire that is one expensive op but then you can't really put a price on it can you.

For what its worth I think you are doing the right thing putting it off till the new year althoug once christmas is over etc do you think you can wait till march to get the ball rolling? maybe a date in Feb would be better? just a thought

Deedee   for you and Hannah


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah I would normally have gone for February but I'm really hoping DH and I will go on an Egypt cruise in February...   It's only for one week but I didn't want to have the op and then not be well enough to go, or for any bad results to ruin it...


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh didn't relaise that, March is perfect then especailyl as you have other things to look forward to and focus on which alwasy helps and I think it will be very good for you and DH to have some quality time before the op and clomid starts again
how soon after op can you start clomid and ttc?

I think march makes perfect sense now I know about your holiday, you will have plenty of time for exercise and diet to have made a real difference so you are in tip top condition


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Holy Moly! Is it really that expensive?!?! Ouch. Well, I guess we can't put a price on these things. If that's what is needed to achieve the dream....
I vote for the waiting til Feb/March time. I think it will give you a chance to get through Xmas, enjoy Bruges, let the accupuncture start to work it's magic and give the exercise and diet a really good chance to make a difference.
Oooh and great news about the GP - it all feels like it's coming together now. We have a definite plan of action that you feel happy with. No wonder you're feeling alot more relaxed.

Donna - Sounds like DH is making some positive steps in the right direction. Good for him!

Deedee - I am so sorry Hannah is still under the weather. These infections do take a little while for them to bounce back from. Are you feeling alright? Are you exhausted? Any chance you can have a little lie on over the weekend to catch up on some zzzz's? Don't want to fall poorly aswell x

I feel a complete prat for crying like a girl this morning   All over some carpet! I gave the carpet shop the biggest telling off. I was ranting in the middle of the office. I think they were tempted to give me a round of applause when I hung up on them with "whatever" as my closing comment.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Fingers crossed I can get the holiday booked.  I'm waiting for the price to come down a bit first, just hoping I don't push it too much and lose out!  With the op, it can't cost too much...


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - ouch! That is a lot of money. Sounds like March would be a good time for everything, and it will come round very quickly I'm sure. Great news about the new GP too.

Annie - why heart sank when I read that you couldn't move today, but I'm thrilled that there is a hapy ending after all. Bet you are there right now....

Deedee - poor Hannah. Hope she feels better soon.

Donna - good on your dh for doing something positive to solve things. It must have taken a lot of guts to do that. It shows he does care and want to change. 
Have you investigated Callum's head yet?!

Polly, Marie - hello!

Scan went fine, apart from a 2 hour wait (no fun with a wibbly child). Baby is on the larger side of average, but within the normal range. Everything else is fine.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Glad the scan went well Emma.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, I am on yahoo, come and chat....
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

oh, didn't mean 2 b so bossy! there for a chat (or anyone else) - or come and listen to my woes!  
#polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Polly,

Just seen your message I am on yahoo if you are still around, no worried if not I'll need my bed soon anyways. Boys have been runnign me ragid today

Hello everyone else, Emma glad scan was all ok did you get a picture of bub?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

WE'RE IN, WE'RE IN, WE'RE IN  

Wow - it was worth the drama yesterday. It feels fan-bloody-tastic to be back.My new lounge looks faaaaabulous if I do say so myself   DH is beside himself with his new plasma, so he's happy! The kitchen is a complete war zone at the moment. It should all be finished by Monday, but in the meatime I'm going to have to take Hannah somewhere else for her meals! I currently have the microwave in my bedroom to warm her bottle  

Emma- I am so relieved to hear that Master Daff 2 is alright. Did they have any guesses as to how much he weighs right now or what he might at birth? Are you still on track for a "normal" delivery. I know there was a few complications with Will. Was it pre-eclampsia? I remember him being in SCBU for a little while. I wondered if that meant they'd be keeping a closer eye on you this time?

Donna/Polly - I'm hoping to be up and running with the t'internet next week. Looking forward to some Yahoo chats  

Deedee - How's Hannah doing?

Claire - Apparantley January is the best time to bag a holiday bargain. My friends Mum works at a travel agent and told me to hold on til Jan to book my New York trip - (I hope to go March!)

Marie - Hi!

OK - need to go and do some work! Back later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie I am so glad you are back home it must feel so good, has Hannah been ok with it?

Emma how are you today? I hope you are resting as much as you can with a 2 yr old  

Deedee how is Hannah doing?

Marie thank you for the pm   hope your ok hun

Claire how are you? any exciting plans for the weekend?

Polly thank you so much for talking to me last night you put everything into perspective so thank you   sorry if my typing was a bit all over the place it was way past my bedtime  

Boys seem bored today so I am not sure what to do with them today  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - fantastic news that you are back in your own home! I'm thrilled for you.

Hope everyone else is Ok. I'm off for a pointless visit to the midwife this morning. Everything was checked at the hospital yesterday. Never mind. Then got someone coming to look at my kitchen ceiling (needs some work). Thrilling stuff.
I feel so tired today. Will was up at 5.30 yet again.  I thought I had a lovely day to myself tomorrow, and was planning to spend it reading and watching DVDs. Dh was going to take Will to visit relatives, but now he thinks he has to work instead. 
Oh well.

Better dash,
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Emma,

Thats a shame about tommorrow i bet you really could have done with a day to yourself, will dh be working all day? if he has to work?

Hope you don't wait around to long with midwife I agree it does seem pointless 

I have no idea what is wrong with Ryan today he is really miserable. he seems to be getting really frustrated with something but I have no idea what  
He keeps climbing on the sofa then having a tantrum I thought ut was becasue he couldn't work out how to get down so I should him what to do and helped him down and he just had a missive hissy fit becasue he wanted to be on the sofa, Callum just sat that wondering what on earth was going on. so I put him back on teh sofa but the tantrum continued and I have no idea what it was about  

Callum and Ryan are so different which is a good thing but while Callum will sit and play with toys (like he is now) Ryan is constantly on the go and seems to be very frustrated at the moment. I know he really wants to be walking so much so he hates being in the buggy sometimes but when he was climbing on teh sofa and having a fit it wasn't anything to do with walking.

I have put Ryan in his cot to calm down as this is the only thing that works and prehaps he will have a little sleep.
I hate putting him in his cot becasue it feels like I am punishing him but he has alwasy liked to chill out on his own

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Donna how's Ryan now, has he settled down?

Annie wow that's great.  I was thinking about you last night, wondering if you were walking round your house admiring everything!

Emma, it's a shame you might not get your dvd day tomorrow, maybe Sunday?

Deedee, how's Hannah now?

Afternoon Polly.  Afternoon Marie.

Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend?  I have my acupuncture session tomorrow, and have emailed her my food diary for the week for feedback tomorrow too so that should be interesting. I've lost another 2lb, so am now 9lb lighter in less than a month.  Only 5lb to go to my ideal weight.   On Sunday I'm finishing my Christmas shopping.  I can't believe I've left it so late, it's not like me at all.

We're moving offices so my pc will be switched off soon, so I hope everyone has a great weekend.

xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I've probably missed you, but have a lovely weekend. What an incredible amount of weight to have lost (not that you looked like you needed to lose weight). Well done! I'll be looking for some top tips soon on that score.

Donna - hope Ryan settles. No consolation at all, I know, but Will is drivin me nuts in the same way. I still stand by my theory that wind makes some children (and dogs) get out of sorts.

Turns out my pointless mw appointment wasn't pointless.  Today I have high blood pressure and protein in my urine, both signs of pre-eclampsia. How could things have gone wrong in 24 hours?! I was told that if I get headaches, am sick, see floaters etc I have to go to hospital for monitoring. I'm praying it was just a blip or rogue result.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

No sign of the computer men yet  I was hoping for a legitimate reason to go home early! 

Emma, sounds like you need that dvd day to me... could SIL take Will for the day?  It does seem a little odd to have such a change in a short time, do they have different standards of 'high' and 'normal' perhaps?  I might regret asking this, but what is a floater? 

Annie, meant to say earlier, thanks for the holiday booking tip.  Will be holding fire until Jan.  Also the private hospital rang me today to see if I was coming in for my op on Wednesday (some breakdown in communication somewhere then ) and they said March will be fine so I may book the op then book the holiday to be a few weeks beforehand.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

HI everyone,

Ryan is still not right and wouldn't eat any lunch so I gave him some milk.
he is alseep now but if he doesn't imporve I will take him to the doc but then I think I don't want to waste there time if he is just teething but he hasn't been like this before  

Emma what is your bp? you must rest   is midwife seeing you again next week?
from when I had high bp I know that different machines gobve a diffrent reading so hopefully just a blip

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi - I'm logged on at a friends house. Hannah is upstairs asleep in the "guest suite" - i kid you not!

Emma- Are you kidding me?! they've packed you off home with a request to call them if you get dizzy or vomit. What kind of service is that?!? Please tell me they want to see you again to check bp and protein again soon?

Claire - _Another _ 2lbs!!! You should be really proud of yourself. That is fantastic 

I am home alone this evening - wrapping xmas pressies! Then back here tomorrow afternoon for a xmas gathering. Home alone on Sunday - unpacking!

Gotta dash, sorry - Back tonight if I'm lucky!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

AAArrrgggghhhhh I have just lost a really long post and want to


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Feeling very very   and   today

I have no idea what is worng with Ryan doc said he is fine checked chest and eras etc anmd all clear just gave him calpol incase he is in pain - which I guess he might be could have a head ache or something

All he has done this morning is moan, when he is up he wants down and vice a versa and I don't know what to do he isn't happy and I don't know why - surely this is more than frustration abotu nor being able to walk yet?
He is getting very subborn and knows what he wants even though he can't talk yet maybe that is the problem. If I give him a rice cake but he wants a biscuit then all hell breaks loose and obviously he can't ask me for a biscuit   Callum is just happy with what he is given
Ryan is in is cot at the moment as I didn't know what else to do as nothing was making him happy heis not alseep but not moaning either  - yet

I am so close to giving him is dummy when he throws a fit but I don't want to make a rod for my own back as at the moment his dummy and blanket satu in his cot and are only for sleeping

aaarrggghh its so hard  

Polly sorry I didn't come on yahoo last night    I was just so pooed that I couldn't move of the sofa I just feel so tired today that I feel ill  

Marie sorry to you to I'm not being a good friend at the minute I will pm you soon   Hope you are ok?

Emma how are you feeling?

Claire enjoy your accpunture today  

Deedee how is Hannah?

I need to get a few xmas presents but i think I will go during the week as I hope ti will be quieter then  

Hoping for a relaxing rested weekend  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - your description of Ryan sounds exactly like Will today. I can't do anything right for him, and he has been up and screaming and tantrumming since 5.30 am. Maybe this is what boys do?!  I've just got dh (who is working from home in the end) to take him out in the car somewhere (anywhere!) before I lose the plot completely. I guess you don't have that option if dh is at work.

I would give Ryan the dummy if it will comfort him and calm him down. Get today under control and worry about the future when it happens.

I don't know how you cope with 2. I can't cope with 1 at the moment!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Ryan is asleep in the buggy at the moment and I am dreading him waking up as I know it will be round 2!

Callum is getting moany now but I know thast becasue he is tired and hungry - just cooking lunch now

DH is going to take them out when he gets home so I can have some time out, thing is there is os much to do as I haven't been able to keep on top of things this week   But I feel so exhuasted

What was your bp? was it really high or just over the limits? Glad dh is working from home hoe he is looking after you  

Right better go and mash the potato

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - hope you get a bit of time to yourself before Ryan wakes up. 

BP was 120/80, but had only been 100/60 the day before.

Gotta go


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

Boys have just eaten 3 bowls of lunch between them   think they were making up for yesterday and Callum is alseep now and so far Ryan seems a little calmer - I just can't leavee the room

Your bp isn't to high which is probably why midwife wasn't to concerned has to be over 90 for them to worry but obvoiusly you still need to rest if  it is creeping up.

I always found that even when i was in hospital depending on who took my bp it was different and whether it was  digital monitor or old type on seemed to make a diference to  

Donna x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry butting in..saw donnas post and then yours emma..you guys tried nurofen instead of/aswell as calpol..i found it was much more effective than just calpol alone..when littlie was ill it stopped her constant whining which is very draining. combining the 2 works really well tooi aslo relented on dummy rules when she was pprly, usually i'm verty strict but it soothed her no end having dummy and a cuddle on the sofa watching teletubbies...

i'll butt out now 

kx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Keemjay,

You are not 'butting' in at all  

I haven't gieven Ryan any calpol becasue I don't actually know if he is ill and I hate just giving him calpol for the sake of it. The dr said there wasn't anything worng with him and as he doesn't have a temp or anything I don't know if he is just being grumpy - but for what reason I don't know 

I have given him is dummy and blanket but have put him in his buggy becasue I don't want to him to get used to playing with his dummy becasue then I will have to break the habbit, if he wants to sit in the buggy with it all day then I am fine with that  

when DH comes home form work he is taking the boys out so I can have some chill time which I am looking forward to but i think I will pack some ibrprophen just incase  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

Boys are such hard work today they just seem to have so much energy adn want to climb on everything and anything it really is non stop.

It is getting so hard to look after them everyday and soon our activites will stop for teh christmas break and I have no idea what I will do with them then  

I love them so much and wouldn't want to change them but they are such hard work and I am running out of ideas and patience.

I think for teh few hours I am alone this afternoon I will have a lay down with my book and open the christmas tin of chocolates - well its nearly christmas  

Emma how is Will after DH took him out? I hope he has settled down

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Will is a bit happier this afternoon, thank goodness. He refused to have a nap though. How can he get up at the crack of dawn and not need any sleep at all.  He is now plonked in front of an In The Night Garden dvd. I feel guilty, but it keeps him quiet and allows me to sit down with a cup of tea. 
Dh has gone out to do some Christmas and baby shopping. Dread to think what he'llcome back with. 

I haven't given Calpol, or anything, because I don't think he is ill, just over-tired and grumpy.

You've reminded me that I have a spare tin of yummy biscuits somewhere (bought as an emergency Christmas present, but I will consider myself the emergency).

Hope things get better this afternoon/evening.
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma I hope you found the buscuits you are definatly the emergency 

Callum is really getting into in the night garden I think I will have to get a dvd for christmas. Ryan doesn't stya still long enough for tv not sure if that is a good thing or not

I have had a lovely peacefull few hors which involved a cuppa my book some chocolate and a little snooze  I am now going to have a bath before they all come back in time to put the boys to bed  

Tonight I have to sort out my ann summers stuff for a party tommorow but hoe to relax with a atke away ( another one had chinese yesterday but couldn't face cooking after ryan had been screaming all day) and an early night. may even be time DH and me made up     as he he is really grovling and I am getting a lay in tommorrow - well a longer one than usual 

Hope evryone is well

Donna x  x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

I think Ryan, Will and Hannah are communicating telepathically and conspiring to drive their mummies round the bend just for the laugh of it!!! 

I've been finding it really hard this week too girls. It doesnt help matters that we are cooped up indoors and cant get out for fresh air. I didnt want to risk making Hannah worse but spending ALL day in a centrally heated house with a sick, tired, bored child is trying even for even our heroine, Supernanny!!

Hannah is improving though, the cough has all but disappeared and she isn't as grumpy.DH now has the lurgy- don't know which patient is worse! Well, looks like I'll be next so Im overdosing on Vit C as we speak. (Does the orange in my vodka count? )

I bit the bullet and put the tree and decorations up today and even wrapped a few pressies as we have to put something under the tree to hide all the wires from the lights 

night night all

D


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Hope you all had a nice Sunday.

Deedee - hope Hannah is feeling a bit better. You are brave putting presents under the tree. Won't Hannah fiddle with them? 

Donna - is Ryan any better today? 

Annie -hope you've had a lovely weekend back home.

Claire - how was acupuncture? Did you finish all the Christmas shopping today?

Marie - hope you are OK.

Polly - is tomorrow the big night out? What are you going to wear?

Much better day here, thank goodness. We all went to the Imperial War Museum at Duxford (a boy thing), which cheered Will up no end (and wore him out ). I am exhausted now though. We did so much walking, and now every bone in my body aches! Hopefully I'll have recovered tomorrow as I have volunteered to babysit for SIL's children - they're all coming to stay for the night. 5 children under one roof.   

Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Rather you than me Emma! You never know when you may need the favour returned though....

H doesnt seem interested at all in the tree or the presents under it thank goodness. Ive used those sticker labels rather than the tags just in case though 

Im pleased to say that H has made a full recovery and is on top form .

I had a real hair disaster today and want to . (yes the salon was open today would u believe)
My usual colourist decided to leave without telling me  and the new girl made a complete horlicks of it. Her opening statement should have set the alarms bells ringing though- "Ive got a terrible hangover and shouldnt really be in work today.."
Im going back on Thursday so she can put it right (free of charge of course). I feel like such an idiot for getting upset over something as silly as hair


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys - can't stop long.

Just to say that I'm back on line! Just trying to sort out my e-mail.

Having a nightmare with Hannah. Currently waiting for the out of hours Dr to call me. Think she's got a tummy ache/constipation. Think I let her over indulge at the party yesterday and she's been screaming on and off since 3am this morning. Every time she nods off to sleep, something is waking her up and she is yelling out in pain. I've had to come away and leave a much calmer and less tearful DH with her. 

I'll keep you posted!

Deedee - I'd be most upset with a bad hair colour too. Please don't feel silly.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Arrgghhhh been at work all weekend - well, only one week to go, hope I get through without sacking anyone else!!

Love
Polly.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning - I think  

Hannah passed out at 10pm and then went and slept til 7am. The Dr called me at 10.30pm and we chatted about her symptoms. He told me to take her to the out of hours clinic - which I was reluctant to do after she had finally fallen asleep. I promised I would take her the next time she woke and then she went and slept through. Little Minx!

She then went and had an explosion in her pants this morning - supporting my theory of a tummy ache. She was in a lovely mood and then I went and fell down the stairs whilst holding her. She was absolutely fine - I have pulled every muscle in my right leg - or it feels like I have!

What a completely naff weekend and start to the day today. I should have just stayed in bed!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie glad Hannah is feeling better   for falling down the stairs hope your ok

Emma, really it does seem you always have SIL children   I hope she will return the favour. you will wear yourslef out please try and have some rest think of your bp you don't want to to rise anymore. I really do worry about you - you do to much

Deedee glad Hannah is better, I know my 2 would touch a tree infact Ryan would climb it so we aren't having one this year  
Hope you get hair sorted, I would be upset you

Polly sorry have a missed something 1 week to go till what?  

Claire how was your weekend?

Marie I hope you are ok sorry I still haven't had a chnace to pm you I want to give ti my full attention and I haven't had a minute.

Ryan seem a little better yesterday but then DH was home so he could have 1:1 all day which alwasy helps.
I think he is just getting bored and needs to be occupied every minute of the day which isn't possib;e when I am on my own and I have other things to be getting on with.
Going play group today if rain holds off (its quite a walk) so hopefully that will please him

I have terrible back ache today which is going down my right leg most uncomfortable and meant I didn't sleep to well last night  
On a brighter note I had a fab ann summers party last night sales reaching 400.00 plus I had 2 further bookings   hopefully they wont cancel

right best get dressed

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - poor Hannah and you.  You sound in a bad way. Is Hannah better this morning?

Deedee - not being silly at all.  Can you keep it tied up until Thursday? Glad Hannah2 is better.

Donna - well done on the Ann Summers thing.  Glad Ryan is a bit better.

Polly, Marie, Claire - hello!

I'm moaning again, but I feel bloomin' awful this morning and can't stop  . Will was up from 4am this morning. He was ready to start the day, and wouldnt go back to bed at all. He has been grumpy as anything and won't let me do anything. I took him out shoping, because I had to get out of the house, and he fell asleep in the car, thank goodness. I'm dreading tonight, as he is giong to wake up all the other children. I can't cancel as SIL has noone else to babysit (she is going to BIL's work do with her local babysitter), and I need to rack up the favours for in a few week's time. I don't know what to do with him, to get my old happy, sleeping child back again.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaawww Emma - deep breaths. It's probably just a phase he's going through. Stick to the routine as normal and he will drop back into it. You're doing everything you can, he just needs to remember your the Boss. 
I bet he's good as gold tonight and even if he does wake up, he probably won't disturb the others that much, if at all. Children are notorious for sleeping through anything once they've actually drifted off. I've cleared Hannah's wadrobe out of an evening before and she's not even stirred! Don't use any of your energy worrying about it. they will all be just fine. It's one big adventure for them! 
Can you sneek a little snooze this afternoon with Will? Is DH home with you this afternoon/evening? Get yourself to bed really early so you can get a few hours kip in case Will does have another restless night. 

Donna - That was a great result at the party last night!!! Hope the other two are as financially rewarding! Are they booked for before Xmas?

I've managed to really hurt my right leg falling down the stairs this morning. I think I pulled a few muscles, twisted my knee and hurt my hip. I sound and feel really old  

I'm off home shortly, but I shall try and pop back later - because I can now - yipee!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Emma so sorry you are having a tough time at the moment it must be so hard for you, I hope all the children behave tonight, will you have DH home to help
big   for you

Annie how are you? hows your leg?

We had a great time at playgroup and we made biscuits, teh boys got really stuck in and loved mixing in teh butter and feeling/eating the dough  
Ryan got really over tired and cried all teh way home (30 min walk) but as soon as he was in his cot at home he slept for 2 1/2 hours - the boy knows what he wants  

Right need to put my ann summers order through now   I didn't earn $400 wish I did but I didn't do to badly out of it  

Oh my montage is finally finished I will post you all the link

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to be so glum earlier. I'm utterly exhausted, but not   now. 5 children is proving tricky. One (the troublemaker) woke the baby and Will up just after they'd dropped off, and is refusing to sleep herself. She is keeping her yuonger brother awake too.  The oldest is sitting quietly reading though.  It is going to be a long night.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Emma how awfull for you, I am still shocked that SIL has asked you to babysit when you are heavly pregnant and need your rest. when will they be picked up tomorrow?

How old are they?

I am hoping you get some rest tonight  

Ann summers order is proving tricky, half the codes aren't in teh catalogue or online so I have had to email customer services fro them ( I have to do this everytime) I am sure they don't put them in the catalogue just so they can keep someone in a job  
so I have to wait for a reply tomorrow before I can process the order

On a brighter note I am really looking forward to the xmas party at playgroup tomorrow I just hope the boys dleep in the morning so they don't get overtired and grumpy I don't want to have to leave before father christmas  

Not sure when I will get on tomorrow becasue it is neices birthday so we are visiting them in the evening

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Off to bed now. Trying to decide whether to move the baby and cot out of our room into another one, or not.  They are 7, 6, 3, and 5 months old.

We've got a Christmas party tomorrow too. Quite looking forward to it, so long as Will is cheery.

Night, night, all. xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry not posted for a day or so.  New position in office is a bit awkward, and feeling a bit down (the babies have started to be born for those girls who announced their pg after we started trying).  I'm not around after today as on a course tomorrow then to Bruges so be back next week.

Sorry no personals.

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

so tired today - and I haven't even been babysitting five children. Although sometimes being at work feels like it!!

Great concert last night!!  

three more work days before 3 weeks off  

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

evening all,

Boys have had a great day today and Ryan has been so excited all day its been lovely I love seeing him like that made me feel quite   at times silly I know

Boys had a later night as it was neices party and they didn't go to bed till 8:45 they usually get grumpy so we put them to sleep in the buggy at SIL house but today they were happy playing so we left them so hopefully they will get up a bit later tommorrow  

so tired, back tomorrow

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Just a flying visit today. I took yesterday off work after waking up stiff as a board and bruised all over. Seems I really did hurt myself falling down the stairs! I am absolutely exhasuted with working, sorting the house, organising for Xmas and coping with a poorly Hannah who hasn't slept for almost a week - although she did last night. I took her to the Dr on Monday night who confirmed she has a sore throat and the glue ear is back again - how annoyed was I to hear that!

Anyhoo - was feeling very sorry for myself last night. Seriously - how much bad luck can one person have?!?!?! I sat listing it all in my head last night and it was seriosuly depressing. Where did I go wrong  

hope everyone else is well.

claire - Have a good trip to Bruges

Deedee - Better luck at the salon today

Emma - Hope you survived babysitting hell!

Donna - Glad the boys enjoyed their xmas party.

Marie - Seasons Greetings!


Bye for now all. Off to a meeting the rest of the day.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

I guess we are all feeling the pressure here eh? I really want to be a person who loves Xmas and enjoys all the fuss and festivity but it wont be this year! Im totally knackered after looking after H (who is much better now) and DH (who is still dying). He must be bad though as he wasnt well enough to go to his work Xmas do last night. Im trying to get all the present shopping done and dusted so that I can concentrate on the food next week, did I mention I was cooking Xmas lunch this year? Now who's bright idea was that...?

Emma- Im really surprised that your SIL asked you to look after the kids on your own. Was she really stuck for a babysitter? 

Annie- Poor Hannah, Im so sorry the glue ear is back. And poor you! Should you not be off work??  You most definately did not go wrong hun, you are doing an absolutely fantastic job and have coped brilliantly with all the upheaval of the past few months. It is totally understandable that things will get on top of you. Xmas just puts extra pressure on everyone that they dont need and thats the part I hate. Ive been feeling the strain too but have to keep reminding myself that this is temporary and Im doing my very best  

Donna, Polly, Claire, Marie- Hope you are all well 

Ps. My friend (a hairdresser) sorted my hair out on Tuesday. I couldnt wait until today. I feel much more like 'me' again.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to have been so quiet lately. I've been having a difficult few days and never seem to get a minute to myself. Will is being very difficult, I'm exhausted, the house looks like a bombsite, and I just don't have the energy for Christmas preparations. I think I have definite signs of pre-eclampsia, so I fear bump2 could be out in the world much earlier than planned. I'm probably going to go into the hospital for monitoring at the weekend.  It is far too early to be induced, so I'm hoping they can give drugs to slow things down. Even so, a c-section might be on the cards.  

Deedee - rather you than me on the cooking front! Very brave. Glad Hannah is better. Hope dh is soon. Is he being a typical man about it all.

Annie - how are your injuries? You've had so much to contend with these past few months and are doing brilliantly. 

Polly - glad you enjoyed it!

Donna, Marie, Claire - hello!

Got to dash, Will is grumbling yet again.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone.

I'm feeling alot better thank-you. Hannah is back to her old self and sleeping again - yipee! The house is looking alot better thanks to DH having a day at home yesterday. I went off to a Spa for the day with some friends and it was absolute bliss - just what I needed! All of the Xmas shopping is done and almost wrapped. 

I feel alot more organised now  

Deedee - Really pleased you got your hair back to the way you like it. What did the other colourist do to it by the way? Any chance you can have a morning/day to yourself to get organised? Is DH around to have Hannah now he's feeling a bit better?
How many are you cooking lunch for on Christmas Day? I bet all the women will muck in and help you. They won't be able to stop themselves  

Emma - You have got to take a break    I hope they do take you into hospital at the weekend for monitoring (in the nicest possible way) so you have no choice but to rest.  Forget Christmas this year. Will isn't going to know what's going on and I'm sure family will understand you've got other things going on right now. You don't need to be putting the pressure of shopping on yourself on top og everything.
Master Daff 2 and you have to come first at the moment. You concentrate on the two of you and leave everything else to DH and the family. Are you going in tonight or tomorrow? Have you got someones mobile number to send updates?

OK, off to catch up with some work and grab something to eat. Speak to you later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad things are much better with you! Spa day sounds fab.

Might wait until next weekend to go to hospital.  Not sure. I need to know what dh is doing this weekend before I can decide. He is working silly hours at the moment (lots of end of year deadlines) and I haven't really seen him since Sunday.

I've got lots of pee sticks because I have protein in my urine (sorry if TMI) but the levels seem fairly steady at the moment. Obviously if they increase I'll seek medical attention. 

Not sure what I'm going to do today. I'd really like to tidy up the house, as that will make me feel 100 times better. We cant go anywhere because I have car problems again. 

Hope everyone else is OK.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, I'm not kidding here. I will get in the car and drive to DH's office, drag him out of there by his tie and drive him home - all the while shouting at his Bosses that he needs to be at home looking after his heavily pregnant wife!  

Do consider going in this weekend Emma. You are far more important than DH's deadlines. He will just have to shuffle things around


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on teh the last few days but I have been quite poorly and DH hasn't been able to take time off so I have had to try and cope being ill and looking after the boys.
House looks a state as I haven't done anything for 2 days   I am feeling a bit better today - I have slightly more energy anyway.
I was meant to go and get the last few bits of shopping yesterday but haven't been up to it and I am to feeling teh preassure of christmas too 
I still need to wrap all teh repsenst and I know dh will help but time is running out, I haben't even written any cards yet despite buying them weeks ago.

We are going to DH's parents for christmas day and my parents for boxing day and  I am cooking a bacon joint for both occassions - but wish I wasn't  

I have family and friends to visit pre christmas next week and get the boys photos taken and everything seems like it is never ending on top of being ill  

Boys have been great all week, even yesterday when i couldn't move from the sofa I felt so bad they happily played and came and gave me regular cuddles they really looked after me but today they are so grumpy and being a handfull   probably don't want to stay in but I look a mess and haven't washed my hair for 3 days  
I have begged DH to come home early but I know they are short staffed and they have had visits from area manager and others so I know it is awkward for him.

Anyway enough about me

Annie glad you are feeling better spa day sounds like heaven  

Deedee I am glad Hannah is better is dh making a recovery? I hope you don't come down with it

Polly how are you?

Marie I hope you are ok hun?

Claire I hope you are having a great time away

Emma have you told dh what is going on with your bp and protien? (casue knowing you you haven't  ) surely he knows how serious this could be.
Has your bp risen to?
Thsi is your body telling you you need to rest   you have to listen to it
I don't want to scare or upset you but if I hadn't listned to my body and the medical team when my blood preassure started to climb then my boys could have been here 4 wks earlier than they were making them 8 wks early Ryan would have been tiny (he was only 3lb 8 when he came 4 wks early) who know what the out come would have been I am not being insensitive or meanign to upset you but you have to rest so that you are not indcued which is what will happen if you dont
Emma I am so worried about you and you have to take this warning your body is gving you seriously and put you and bump first - please go to teh hospital today or tomorrow  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry emma if that was a bit abrupt or bossy  

Are you not goin to the hospital because you are worried that if you do they will induce master daff to early?
Emma please don't worry IF that were to happen he would be in the best possible place they would take excellent care of him.
My mum had pre ecalmpcia with me and I was born by emergency section at 29wks I weighed 2lb 11 but hay I am here to tell the tale - master daff will be fine you just have to follow what the dr's say they deal with this every day and will do the very best for you both  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - not bossy! Well, just a bit.  I honestly will go to the hospital if I think I need to. I just can't face it though. Not because I'm worried about what they might do (although that is a concern) but because the thought of sitting around all day waiting in some uncomfortable and overheated room makes my heart sink. I'm hoping dh will be able to be off tomorrow and will take Will out so that I can rest here; think that would do me more good right now.


Can't believe how tiny you were when you were born. Bump is already about 4lb, apparently. 

Christmas really is stressful, isn't it?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

sorry to be bossy - its only becasue I care  

I hope you di rest tomorrow and rest when you can today.
4lb is a good weight so don't worry yourself about him coming early  

yes christmas is stressfull, its so hard to keep on top of it all now we hsve the boys i think its the stress that has made me so ill 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma how are you feeling today? did DH get the day off work?

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?

Polly have you finished work for christmas? are you and DH going away for christmas this year?

When is claire back? I can't remeber how long she was going for?  

I am working tonight and I have a works meeting tomorrow   so thast my weekend really.
I am trying to tidy up and catch up with my washing as I am behind due to being ill.

I also plan to make some playdough or get the paints out with the boys - I feel I have neglected them the last few days so want to do something nice. Not sure if I am brave enough for painting though 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Painting was lovely  

Well Its only Callum that has done it so far as I waitied till Ryan was asleep and I hope to do some with Ryan after lunch  
I had hoped that Callum would do lots so I could use them to make christmas cards but he got bored after the first picture/ handprints  
Maybe he wont be an artist, it was so lovely thoguh its the first time he has done painting and at first he looked at me like I was mad.

I am interested to see how Ryan takes to it and if he is any different

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend,

Ryan loved painting and he got far more into it than Callum. He made a right mess everywhere (luckily the paint easily comes off with a wet wipe) he loved exploring teh texture and get stuck in  
Just shows how different the boys are its so nice they are different and have different interests. Callum prefers to play with his cars, while Ryan prefers messy and physical activities

Donna x x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just really quick, as I seem to have a hugely busy weekend (socially!), but wanted to say that I'm sorry to hear that things aren't great - I'll be back later on to have a longer chat.  .

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Donna - you have to stop talking to yourself.  Glad you had fun with the painting. I try it every now and then with Will, but he'd rather be playing with cars too. Must be a boy thing.

Polly - hope you are enjoying your busy social weekend. Friends or family? When do you go away?

Annie - hope Hannah is feeling better, and your injuries too. Bet it is nice to have a weekend in your own home.

Claire - hope Bruges was fun. Can't remember when you are back?

Deedee - how are the Christmas plans coming along, or daren't I ask.

Marie - hope you are ok and back with us soon.

I am feeling a little better this weekend. Dh was home yesterday, so could help with Will and dog-walking, so that made all the difference. He had to work today though. I've been over to St Albans this morning to visit a fab playground and a garden centre. Got my last Christmas present, thank goodness (and some mistletoe ). Bought a tree yesterday, but I'm not going to put it up until Friday.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry cant chat long (think I wore myself out yesterday talking to myself ) as I have to wrap presents  

Emma glad you are feeling better and I have had some rest, please continue to rest  
How is the portien in the urine?

Polly I have nearly finished the book - OMG it is great and I would have never thought of readying it so thank you very much.
She says something in there about ttc its a great line and so true, I will try and get it to tell you all tomorrow.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Check me out - sat in bed typing!!! It really is good to be home!

Seems Hannah's ear troubles are back. I'm going to call the hospital tomorrow and try and speak/see the consultant again.

We all went to a christening today and she was an absolute angel - very proud  


Emma - Glad you got a bit of respite yesterday. Here's to more of the same!

Polly - Or shall we re name you Whirlwind!?!

Deedee - Sitting here reminds me of when you used to type in bed to us when you were pg with Hannah.B! How are things in your household?

Marie - Where have you gotten to? We've not heard in ages?

Donna - Hannah loves painting. We got her an easel for xmas!

Claire - Are you back from Bruges yet??!


Right - off to watch Cranford. Speak to you in the morning x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Cranford is fab, isn't it. I record it and watch it later in the week when dh isn't around, so don't tell me what happens.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Both my patients are now recovered and life is back to (almost) normal. Only one xmas pressie to get and Im done- yippeee! We were in Dublin today visiting friends and had a lovely day. H slept the whole way back and is now zzzzzzz.

Annie- Ah yes, I remember the bedtime surfing, I dont get a chance to do that these days.........          Its not surprising Hannah has ear trouble again with all the germs going around at the minute. I hope it isnt serious. How are you after your fall?

Emma- Im glad you are feeling better. How is Will?

Donna- How are things with DH?

Hi Claire, Marie and Polly 

Ive got serious munchies at the moment and have just sent DH to the shop for some choc. Oh well, it is Christmas.... 

night night


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Ah, Cranford. It was fab tonight! Every emotion under the sun!! Make sure you have some hankies handy, Emma, I had to keep passing tissues to DH!  

Ok, I am going to do a long post tomorrow: Polly Longposts is back!

love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I didn't get to enjoy Cranford in the end last night. A friend came online and we got chatting! Good job I recorded it aswell. I shall watch it this afternoon...armed with tissues! Thanks for the tip Polly  

Deedee - Hope the chocs were good last night. I discovered the advent calanders in a box and devoured so many I had a stomach ache! I'm absolutely fine after the fall thank-you. A couple of bruises on my bottom is all   Glad everyone is back to "normal" your end.

Polly- Looking forward to catching up on your news.

Emma  - Come back and discuss Cranford with me when you've seen it!!!

Donna/Marie - Morning x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Polly - looking forward to the long post later!   at your dh and the tissues. Mine has only seen a few minutes of it and was disappointed that it involved bonnets rather than heaving bosoms. 

Annie - will probably watch Cranford tomorrow evening, then I can discuss it with you.

Deedee - glad all is back to normal.

Donna, Claire, Marie - hello!

Nothing much happening here. Got a thrilling afternoon of ironing planned.  I went shopping this morning, hoping to stock up on things for Christmas, and the supermarket was heaving with people. You'd think it was Christmas Eve. I'd lost the will to live and shop long before getting half way round. Going to send dh at the weekend instead.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

I have just put the boys down in the hope they will have a nap but I think we have gone past the point of no return and will end up putting them to bed early, which is a pain becasue DH wont be home so he wont see then and I'll have to do bedtime on my own. So I would rather they had 30mins now    

I have such a busy week this week and I have no idea how I will fit it all in, I realsied yesterday that I am due my b12 injection which explians why I have been so exhuatsed and run down the last few weeks. I am booked in to have it on thursday so hopefully I will perk up in time for christmas  

I love christmas and I feel so bad saying this but this year as been so stressful and I really can't wait for jauary when things go back to normal   

I had the boys phots taken in boots today I go back to veiw them (and spend a fourtune) in january.
They turned it on for the camara as usual, even though Ryan wasn't sure at first. The guy that did it was really good at getting there attention.

I still have soem presenst to buy   and I am hoping to get them on wednesday any I don't get wont have a present as there is no time to go befroe christmas  

sorry a bit of a me me me post, I must prepare dinner as the boys aren't going to sleep but they are playing so I will leave them so I can start dinner

Deedee DH and I are back on an even keel thanks for asking (mainly due to Pollys in put  )

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No long post yet from Polly. 


Donna - remind me again, what is the B12 for?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I managed to watch Cranford when I got home from work yesterday - it was fantastic! tissues are definitely a must  

I also went out for dinner with the gilrs last night. It was lovely, but we had chinese and I am soooo thirsty this morning!


Emma - How is Master Daff 2 doing? Are you going in for monitoring this weekend? Are you at least seeing the Madwife this week?
I would definitely send your DH to do the xmas shopping. I'm preparing a list for mine to go on Thursday. These men can be quite helpful folk sometimes!

Donna - Glad you and DH are doing alot better   Hope the photos of the boys come out well. How is the voting going for Callum in the competition?

Polly - Where's our update?

Claire - Are you back yet?

Deedee - How are the preperations going for xmas lunch?

Marie  - Where are you?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - you fit a lot into an evening! I'm aiming to watch tonight, unless dh comes home early.

I'm waiting in for a parcel at the moment. I treated myself to a coat to wear once I am bumpless. Heaven knows if I'll actually fit into it this winter.

Swimming later, maybe for the last time for a while. I can barely fit into my costume now. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Sounds like you've been a poorly lot, pleased to read that you're all feeling much better now.

Donna, I'm so pleased things are back on an even keel with you and DH.  

Emma, how are things now?  How is the protein?

Deedee, good luck with the Christmas lunch.  We too are cooking this year (first time!) for nine people. 

Annie, how are your bruises?

Polly, waiting in anticipation for this long post...

Marie, where are you??

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Claire - Welcome Back! Did you have a good trip?

Bruises are all cleared up now thank-you. Can you believe I did it? - what a plonker


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

oh no, I seem to have gone from too busy to too lazy without an interim phase! I'll get down to it soon, I promise!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

The suspense is killing me Polly (but I have a very dull life). 

Claire - glad you're back with us. How was Bruges?

Annie - glad that you are now bruise-free.

A frustrating day here. Swimming was cancelled, and my parcel still hasn't arrived. Going to make some mince pies later to make me feel Christmassy.

On that theme where on earth can I get some indoor fairy lights? I've discovered that mine aren't working, and I can't find any in the shops. Have tried Woolies, Wilkinsons, Smiths, B&Q, Asda. Claire, Polly, if you see any on your travels please give me the nod. I only want bog standard white ones, but will do coloured if need be (although not blue).


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,  

I'm so sorry that it's been weeks since I've last posted; especially since I was on vacay last week and still didn't make the time.  

Just between the 7 of us (Donna already knows some of this) I have been going through a lot of emotions lately.  Someone new has come into my life a few months ago and since then I've begun to realize that...well...it's kinda hard to talk about outloud on here.  
All of these thoughts and this situation itself has been very difficult and stressful for me and the thought of trying to conceive is the absolute last thing on my mind right now (sorry-no offense to any of you all).  I am fine and handling everything in stride but this whole thing has taken me quite by surprise and then w/the Christmas season on top of it-it's all been a little crazy to deal with.  
With all that being said, I hope yous can understand why I haven't posted or even been on this site in a long time.  
Please know you are always in my thoughts regardless of whether I'm checking in on your posts or writing one of my own.  

I sincerely love you all and would be happy to talk to you via PM if anyone's interested.  Thank you all for everything you've helped me with over the past year-I will never forget any of it or any of you.  

Until next time, please take care of yourselves.
Lots of Love,
Marie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Marie, I've pm'd you


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Sorry I have had a very busy day and I can't wait to put my feet up and eat my roast dinner followed by mince pies and custard  

Dh as an interview tomorrow mornign before work 7am   so its a very early start for me if the boys want to get up at 5.30 as I wont have dh here  

Marie, just becasue you are not ttc right now you don't have to leave the group, you are part of the vag team so as such you can post about anything you like. we are all here for you through this stage in your life  

Emma I have a b12 deficancy so need an injection every 3 months. It makes me feel quite pooryl and very low when I need it.
B12 also helps you absorb iron so I it makes me aneamic aswell. There are all kinds of symptoms some of which I don't get but I wont bore you with them all  

Music group in the morning then off shopping in the afternoon to hopefully get the last few bits I need  

Claire good to have you back, how were your travels?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Marie - sorry to hear you've been having a difficult time of late. Like Donna says, you are still welcome to post about anything and it might help.  

Donna - dinner sounds good. I'm having mince pies and custard too.

I've watched Cranford now. Enjoyed it hugely, but didn't cry.  Perhaps I am heartless. Lovely ending though.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I've advanced to Oliver Twist now Emma. So far, so good


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Not a huge Dickens fan myself.


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Girls, that is so nice of y'all (OMG-I sound like I'm from Texas or something!).  I will probably do so at some point soon.  I truly appreciate all your support.

Lots of   ,
Marie


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

This is just a quickie as Ive had a very stressful evening and will flop into bed very soon. DH was working late and I had a projectile vomit fiasco (Hannah not me!) She has never been sick like that before, it was absolutely EVERYWHERE! 

Im reading all the posts but sorry no time for personals. Ill be back tomorrow.

DD


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Deedee - How's Hannah this morning? Sorry to hear she was poorly last night   Typical that it happens on a night when DH is working  

Emma - I got bored of Oliver after about 20 minutes. Not as good as I had hoped.

Marie - Hope to hear from you again soon  

Donna/Polly/Claire - Morning!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Well I say morning but feels more like afternoon as I have been up since 4.30  
I have just put the boys down for a nap otherwise they will be so grumpy at music but they are at present chatting a giggling with each other   I have a feeling it will be one of those days

Deedee - How is Hannah now? sounds nasty. there are some horrible bugs about at the moment  

DH's interview seemed to go well, it was more like a chat really and the guy said he doesn't see any reason why he wont be offered a job so we should hear today or tomorrow.
Just depends which job the offer him as there is 3 on the table but only 1 that DH is interested in.
If he gets it then we have to decied if he wants it as it different hours to where he works now which could work out better for us but its one of those things that we wont know till he actually starts and by then it would be to late  

I have music at 10.30 last one till next year   then I will be home to give boys lunch then off out for a walk into town to hopefully finish xmas shopping  
Music has a xmas theme today so I have dressed teh boys in little elf costumes (santa's little helpers) they look so cute

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I hope DH gets the job and hours that he really wants. Everything crossed for you both. Have fun at music class today. Hannah has her xmas party at nursery tomorrow. I took in her present for Santa to give to her. Wonder if she'll sit on his knee or just freak out and cling to me!?! She has to dress up too, so the Winter Fairy costume is coming out yet again!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - hope Hannah is a bit better this morning.   Sounds horrible!

Donna - boys as elves sounds very cute. Hope they enjoy it.
Great news about dh's probable new job. Will it be a bit more money?

Annie - glad I didn't miss anything with Oliver.

Think I'm going to have a staying at home. It is really foggy here and Idon't fancy driving anywhere (and don't really have anywhere to go  ). I was supposed to have a carpenter here doing some things to the outside of the house, but he has had an accident.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon everyone,

Emma stay in and put your feet up  

Boys enjoyed music and looked very cute, I haven't taken any photos I will save that for christmas day  

Ryan fell asleep in teh car on the way back from music and is still asleep, I have given Callum lunch and he wants to go to sleep but once Ryan wakes up and has lunch I have to go to the shops so I am trying to get Callumto stay awake then he can sleep in teh buggy on the way there 

I have a feeling that Ryan is going to have a big sleep as I am wanting to go out - why do they always do that?

Annie take pictures at nursery ppllleeeaaassseee  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I am in and my feet are up.   

Happy shopping. Hope it isn't too busy.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I have got some lovely up to date photos actually Donna. Can I have e-mail addresses for anyone who would like to see. I lost them all - sorry


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Shopping wasn't actually that bad and I managed to finish all my shopping   I haven't got anything for FIL though becasue we have no idea what to get him  

Tomorrow I am having my b12 injection then going to my mum's for a while before meeting up with SIL and some friends to go to the soft play place for the afternoon    

DH has been offered the job that he wanted so now we have to decide. Its just hard jumping into the unknown, it all sounds good but will it be good in reality? the only way to tell is to go for it which I think he will do and hope for teh best.
I would rather we regret him taking it than regret he doesn't if that makes sence.

He will have to give his notice in on friday making next week his last week and he will start new job on 31st december   its all just come out of the blue and happened so quickly

I hope everyone is well, Deedee how is Hannah?
Annie I hope you and Hannah enjoy the party tomorrow  

Polly are you still being lazy?    

Claire are you still off work?

Emma I hope those feet are still up   

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie - would love to see the photos of Hannah. Thanks for the new email address.

Donna - well done to dh. At least he doesn't have long to worry about starting the new job.
What about alcohol for FIL?

Polly - still waiting for that long post.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I suggested Alcohol but was told that DH's uncle would probably end up drinking it  
Everything I suggest there is a reason not to get it so i give up


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

I had some trouble sending the photo last night   I'll try again this evening. Hannah has her xmas party at nursery today and I'm really looking forward to it   Double bubble bonus - DH is home today so he can come too  

Donna - How about a tie for FIL? I got stuck with my Grandad this year and opted for a tie. A possibility maybe?

Emma - Keep those feet up   That is an order until Master Daff 2 arrives! 

Claire/Polly/Deedee/Marie - Seasons Greetings!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Off to mother and toddler group in a minute. I'm hoping Will will run around a lot and wear himself out. He's been up since 5.30 am.
We were supposed to be going to a Chrsitmas party in London this afternoon, but I cannot face the travelling and general hassle so have decided against it. Think I'll cean the oven instead. 

Have a lovely morning people.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Clean the oven   - can tell you're nesting! Why on earth would you want to do that at this time of year?!?! You do know you can pay people to come and steam clean it for you. Saves hours of elbow grease.

Must have been something going on in baby world this morning. Hannah was awake at 5.30 aswell   Chatting away to herself until she conked back out for half an hour


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - mine is so awful that I'd be embarrassed to have an outsider look at it (and the rest of the kitchen too). I use the fabulous Lakeland Oven Mate, so no hardscrubbing needed, but it does make lots of mess.

Still trying to get Will to have a nap. I've had a bit of a cop out and plonked him back in the cot just to give me a few minutes peace.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What an afternoon! Will didn't nap, and was grumpy, clingy, and downright noisy all afternoon. The oven did not get cleaned.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Emma, I leave the boys in there cots when they wont sleep so I can have a few minutes peace or get things done. If they are happy and playing I don't see it will do any harm.

Annie, how was the party? Was hannah the belle of the ball?

Deedee, how is Hannah now?

Marie,  

Polly, where are you?

Claire, how are you?

We have had a lovely day today and I am hoping teh boys will sleep ina little tomorrow  
They have taken to having a bottle at 4am   and its not good.
They are old enough to be sleeping till atleast 6am but no they seem to want a bottle then have a little sleep till around 6am
Any tips on breaking this routine?

We have a sing and sign taster tomorrow before we start the term in january and I am really looking forward to it 
Then I am doing some food shopping with my mum as she still can't get about and do things on her own after the op she still has to be carefull

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Well, she started off Belle of the Ball - arriving in her fairy outfit and people "aaahing" and "ooohing" at her. She went and sat herself down in the circle and played pass the parcel nicely. Then it was time to sit down for party food and she turned into the devil!!!! Refused to eat anything and just whinged and clung on to me. Wasn't happy again until they sat down to sit xmas songs - she is absolutely going to be an actress and/or singer.

She was too scared to go and get her pressie from Santa. I had to go with her! She was most pleased with the Teltubbie play-doh though  

She point blank refused to get in her sleeping bag tonight. I got fed up negotiating and chucked a blanket over her!


Emma - I would have put him in the cot and caried on cleaning the oven!

Gotta go - being interrupted by DH!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

The cot thing was a bit of a disaster. All was quiet for 10 minutes or so. Then there was a crashing noise. I rushed upstairs and he had climbed out.  I won' t be trying that again.

Donna - not sure I'm the best person to advise on nocturnal habits, but if it was me I'd offer water rather than milk. Milk is probably much nicer, but they don't need it, and it might break the habit.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - He climbed out   Wow - he's morphed into Spiderman   

Donna - You might find the milk thing is just a phase. Hannah did it on and off for a while.  I always used to try offering water but that would send her into a frenzy, as if I'd insulted her by giving her water rather than milk   I am a big softie though, so if you're feeling tough enough then go with the controlled crying.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - the cot is quite easy to climb out of  - he can push the sides down, so it isn't a huge drop.

Donna - how was last night?

Polly - when are you off on holiday?

Claire - how are the preparations going? Do you have a plan of action for MIL yet?

Deedee - how are things with you?

Off to see mw this morning, and see what she says about all this protein in the urine malarky. The levels have stayed constant until this morning when they are up.  
Got the plumber coming round this afternoon tweak something, then the tree wil be going up and Christmas can begin!
I am supposed to have a day to myself tomorrow, but I won't bank on it until it happens. Dh is taking Will to visit relatives in Chester. I'm planning a day of dvd watching and general slobbing (after I've cleaned that blasted oven).

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - if you have a day off tomorrow and clean the oven, I swear to the almighty powers that be, that I will drive down there and give your butt an enormous kicking!!!!!!
SIT DOWN AND DO NOTHING!!!!!!

These days are rare and are about to become alot more so. So I implore you to make the most of it. 

I might phone your Madwife and tell her to admit you!!!!!

Seriously though, I hope all goes well when you see her today


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Emma, please please please forget the oven!  It's not important!!  How did you get on with the mw?

Donna, hope you enjoy the sing and sign taster today.

Deedee, hope you're ready for your cook-a-thon.

Polly, despite the very brief conversation, I do have to say that your DH has a very dashing voice... 

Marie, hope you're ok.

Annie, bless Hannah being too scared of Santa!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Well, I don't know whether to be worried and start packing my bags. Mw confirmed that there was protein in my urine, and sent me off to a local clinic to do yet another sample to be sent to the lab (to rule out infection, I think). BP a bit high too, but nothing untoward. Then she said she'd come and do a home visit on Monday. I asked about making another appointment for next Friday, or the one after, and she said 'let's just see what happens on Monday'. I'm a bit worried that she's going to make me go in for a c-section. 

Aside from that we are having 'one of those days' here. Will is full of energy - think he must be on proplus, prozac or something, and is driving me loopy. He is destroying things and making mess far faster than I can clear it up. And the vacuum has broken (and he has spilt bird seed all over the floor).

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, I hope all goes well on Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed. But put yourself on a warning, and DO NOTHING. If you had been whisked into hospital last week, you wouldn't be able to do anything, so just don't do it. Are you "doing" Christmas, or going somewhere?

Sorry about the lack of long post, I got caught by a really   feeling. Every other Christmas might have been disappointing that there wasn't a little one or a sign of one, but actually facing Christmas and how child-oriented it all it, without even any hope, has turned out to be quite hard. 

I'll try and get back to you all before I go away on Sunday.

Love
Polly

P.s. LMAO at you thinking DH's voice is dashing, Claire, I'll tell him later!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on while doing the finances. 

Polly, a big  for you. x

Emma, I'm a lot nearer and I could probably track you down with a bit of time and perseverance so please please please promise to relax tomorrow ... and step away from the oven.   Or else!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - a big   to you. Thinking of you....

Back later when the Duracell child is in bed.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire I completly miss read your question for Deedee   I read it as are you ready for the cock-a-thon   I nearly fell of the chair

Polly I am so sorry you are finding things hard, it is to be expected really but not easy none the less  .

Emma try not to worry yourself   make sure you have a relaxing weekedn and I am sure things will be fine on monday.
What are you doing for christmas - well actually if your plans involve you doing anything apart from sitting with your feet up eating chocolate -CHANGE THEM  

Annie, Hannah's party sounds lovely even if she didn't want the food. where are these pictures?

Hello Deedee and Marie  

I am so glad my bust week is over, it has been enjoyable though and I think I may be finally feelign christmassy  
Sing and Sign was great it was more an informative session for parents erally but the boys did enjoy it when they weren't destroying the ladies house that is  
I can't wait to get cracking in the new year but I am starting to sign with the boys now  

Dh is taking the boys out tomorrow so I can clean the house all over and start wrapping some repsesnts   I hate it
I also have to pack up so Ann summerws deliveries so I can deliver them on sunday, I hope to get some 'me' time inot the day aswell

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I take it the chocolate teapot (m/w) didn't really explain her reason for a home visit on Monday or what her thoughts are regarding a plan of action - bloody typical. Now she has you wondering and no doubt worrying a bit all over the weekend. Well, don't you fret. Clearly Master Daff is alright where he is at the moment and I'm sure they won't suggest a c-section without talking it through with you first. Just prepare all the questions you want to ask her on monday. Fire all the "what if's" at her and don't let her do until she's answered them all and you're happy.
Have a relaxing weekend xxxx


Donna - Glad you enjoyed the sing & sign. Hope you can grab some "me" time in there somewhere.

Claire - How have you been feeling lately? Any more accupuncture sessions?

Polly - My love to you as always. We understand xxx Any littlie would be incredibly lucky to have you as a Mummy....... who knows what 2008 might bring  


Deedee - I'm sure you're very busy getting prepared for next week. Hope it's all going well.

I shall have another go with those photos tonight!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie,

Hannah has change so much, she looks so grown up and she has your eyes  
I love her in teh fairy costume she looks gorgeous  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all

I am home alone and it is fab! Going to do Christmassy things this morning - decorate tree at long last, make mince pies and ice the cake - then veg out all afternoon.   I think a trashy film is in order and lots of cake and biscuits (and I wonder why I've put on so much weight ).

Annie - I didn't get any pictures.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Callum woke at 4am this monring but I decided enough was enough. He woke Ryan so we gave them there bottles but in there cots, maybe that isn't the right thing to do but I thought if they weren't getting a cuddle from us maybe in the future they wouldn't wake up.
Ryan was fine but Callum got very upset, I guess he didn't understand what was going on and why we had left him  
After an hour of DH and I going in and telling him we loved him etc and we would get him up in the morning he went to sleep much to Ryans relief as he was trying to slepp throughout.

They then didn't wake up till 7.45 for Callum and 8.15 for Ryan which is unheard of   We are going to keep going with not getting them up and see what happens, we will still give them there milk as they drink the whole bottle so I feel cruel giving them water  

DH is getting ready to take the boys out and I will start my list of tasks  

Emma glad you have a day to yourself hope you didn't over do it this morning, enjoy your rest this afternoon you deserve it  

Seasons greetings to all

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all  

Emma I hope you have rested and enjoyed your afternoon  

I have had a nice afternoon alone but I am missing teh boys now and want them home 
I have had a good clean of teh flt and hoovered all the rooms just need to give the bath room a good seeing to tomorrow  

I have started wrapping the presents and I have probaly done half of them now so DH and I will do the other half tonight and the boys presents

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend?

Are you all off work now? till after christmas?

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello Donna - glad you had a nice afternoon and are feeling more Christmassy.

I've had a lovely day, thank you. I put up the tree this morning, which took a lot longer than expected. Also made mince pies and iced the cake. This afternoon I've watched a film (Miss Potter), had a bath, and read the paper. 

Polly - if I haven't already missed you, hope you have a lovely holiday. You certainly deserve it. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello again,

I blew up some christmas balloons for the boys and they loved them so we had a lovely play when they came home. They had a nice day they were really happy when they came home  But are all tucked up in bed now 
I wonder what time they will wake tomorrow  

Just waiting for our take-away to be delivered before we wrap some more presents  

Polly I hope you have a lovely holiday where ever you are going. I hope it is some where with some winter sun and lots of relaxation for you  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry for being awol. Hannah has fully recovered now and we still dont know what was wrong. The Dr gave her an MOT and said she was perfectly healthy and that it was prob just a mild tummy bug. She was sick again while I was driving and it was all over her and the car seat- I still cant get the smell out! In the end we had to replace the carpet in her room because the smell was permeating through the whole house! My uggs also got covered  so Im dropping hints to DH about needing a new pair.

Im soooo looking forward to Xmas Eve, my favourite time when I can curl up in front of the fire and veg out safe in the knowledge that if I have forgotten something important it doesnt actually matter because there is sod all I can do about it.

Emma- You dont need anyone else telling you but if I hear any more talk of cleaning ovens Im booking the next flight over there 

Donna- I did laugh when I read what you thought Claire had posted  How is the wrapping going?

Polly- Im thinking of you . Id really love to get the chance to meet up with you when you are next over here- let me know when you are planning a trip 'home'. Im so jealous of Claire getting to speak to your lovely DH 

Annie- Can I have some photos of gorgeous Hannah pleeese?- I'll pm my e-mail address.

Marie- Please dont feel you have to stay away or you cant post here because you arent ttc. Im thinking of you and hope things are ok. Come back soon 

Claire- I feel I am little too relaxed about the xmas lunch. My mum is doing the turkey and ham as she is much better at it than me so all we have to do is the veggies and dessert. Ill brave Sainsbury's tomorrow for the last minute things- we always buy too much though and i hate throwing food out! Good luck with your cook-a-thon (yes Donna that was COOK-a-thon- you filthy minx!)

Ive managed to polish off all the posh crisps and dips that I bought for my guests, Ill have to get DH to hide the trifle as i could make a serious hole in that too!!!

We`are going to church tomorrow to see my friends little girl in her nativity play then home and having my SIL and BIL with their kids. 

ps Annie I got H a pair of fake uggs in M&S and watching her trying to walk in them is hilarious! They keep her little feet really toasty warm though.

Have I missed the Strictly Final? must dash

DDxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Bit quiet on here today, everyone must be busy getting ready for the big day. Im absolutely shattered so am going to go to bed with a cup of tea and the sunday papers. 

Happy Christmas Eve Eve!! (think I heard that in Friends)


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Seasons Greetings!!!!!!!!!!

Merry Christmas Eve! Hope everyone has a lovely day planned. Hannah has gone to nursery this morning so she can play games with her friends and I can get organised! DH has gone to play golf so he's not under my feet either!
Poor Hannah has got conjunctivitis   She looks bloody awful, so xmas photos are going to look fab - NOT!

I've been home alone a whole hour and done bugger all thus far   Really have to crack on in a minute.

Hannah photos will be en-route!


Deedee - Not the Uggs -ahhhh!!!! Hope Santa puts a new pair under the tree for you. Hannah R walks funny in hers too - so cute!
Enjoy your night in front of the fire. DH & I are having our first ever xmas eve at home - in 13 years! We usually go into town for drinks with friends, but it's all about Hannah this year. We're going to put pressies under the tree and set her kitchen up ready for her to play with tomorrow morning! My Brother came home briefly this weekend ( ) and he bought her an easel that she is loving!

Emma - You sounded so excited on your afternoon off and who can blame you! Have a lovely xmas with and don't have Master Daff 2!!!! I hear xmas day in labour isn't the best fun  

Donna - An afternoon off for you too. Aren't we all lucky   I give Hannah her bottle in bed in the morning and 9 times out of 10 she'll roll over and go back to sleep. My friend suggested it to me and I've never looked back. Kicked myself for not doing it ages ago! 

Polly - Happy Holiday!

Claire - Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Have fun with the MIL  

Marie - Lots of love to you hun. Have a lovely Xmas xxx


Right - really need to go and clean! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS dearest friends. Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I think i am all set for tomorrow just a few bits left to wrap.
Boys have not had a morning nap after breakfast   think they must be excited to  
Ryan woke at 4am for a bottle and its really getting me down, I htink after christmas I am going to give the water a try  

Emma I hope all gos well with the midwife, if you can let us know how you get on

Deedee little Ugg boots how cute  
We still don't have any walkers here  

Polly I know I have missed you now but I hope your flight wasn't delayed yesterday. hope you have a nice break

Claire I hoep all goes well tomorrow and I think I am kind of hoping that your mum gives MIL a piece of her mind    
I hope you are not to stressed  

Marie I hope you are ok and have a lovely christmas

Annie are you all set?

I have 2 gammon joints to cook today (although i may do one tomorrow morning)

DH finishes work early today but is having a chirstmas drink afterwork so I hope he isn't to late

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all!

Just popping on to wish you all a very Happy Christmas!   

I'm sure I'll be back later, but I didn't want to miss anyone. Dh has taken Will to the supermarket to do the food shopping, leaving me with an hour or so to tidy up the house. I'm absolutely positive that the mw will give me a clean bill of health and there will be no Christmas babies here! I feel 100 times better for having had a day off and with dh around to help out. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello Claire and Emma,

Emma glad you are feeling better, when is the midwife due?
How long does DH have off work? My DH is only off tomorrow and wednesday  

Ryan is really grumpy and just wont give in and go to sleep   he has a slight cold today too which isn't helping.
I am hoping they will be better after a lunch time nap so we can get creative and make something for daddy before he gets home  

Emma how brave of DH to go to the supermakret today   and to take Will    

Claire hope you are ok and all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Donna - no idea when mw is due, just sometime today. I suspect at the end of her shift as she lives in the next village to me.
Cleaning and tidying now done to an acceptable standard (it is so much easier when you can just get on with things, isn't it). Mind you, dh will have messed everywhere up within 5 mins of coming back. 

Yes, he is mad to go today. He may well come back traumatised. I think the fact that he has been so long is sort of a good thing - I half expected that the carpark would be full and he'd turn straight back.

I just have to make some crackers for Tuesday now. 

Hope Ryan feels better soon. Have you given a bit of calpol?

What are you going to make with the boys?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

boys have finally both given in and are sleeping, so I have had a quick tidy up  
I was going to wrap a few presents but as they haven't had lunch yet I don't know how long they will sleep for and I know that as soon as get the wrapping paper out they will wake up  

Not sure what I will make with the boys yet I will just get out the paint, glitter and glue and see what the end result is  

I am cooking my first of 2 gammon joints and it smells so nice I am really hungry now

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma I hope everything went ok?

Well presents are all wrapped and like Deedee I am taking comfort in whatever isn't done wont get doen now  
Boys are in bed and I have painted my nails while DH is out taking a few bits round to family then it will be dinner/bath and bed for the big day tomorrow

I hope everyone has a good day tomorrow and I can't wait to here all about it

Happy christmas to all the Vag Team

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I've only just managed to get Will to bed, and he's normally asleep by 7pm. Perhaps he knows something is up.  
Mw visit was okish. My bp is high (140/90), which is a worry given that I was as unstressed as I could possibly be when she did it (Will was asleep and I was sitting happily making crackers), and I have low levels of protein in my urine. I have to see her again on Friday.

Going to go and have a festive cup of tea and a mince pie. Hope you're all enjoying something a bit stronger!

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma glad MW was okish fingers crosed all is ok on friday    
I hope you are not going to be doing to much tomorrow, nothing stronger for me although I will have a little tipple tomorrow

Take care
Donna x x


----------



## poohbear11778 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Once again apologize for my lack of posting-still going through a lot of stuff right now.  Thank you to all of those who PMed me-sorry I haven't written back as of yet but I do greatly appreciate your kind thoughts and promise to write when I feel ready. 

I just wanted to wish you and your families a Merry Christmas.  I hope Santa brings you everything you want!  

I truly Love You all and will try to make myself more available soon.  

God Bless You,
Much Love, Hugs & Kisses,
Marie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas all,

Well we have been up since 6 and have had a lovely morning despite me waking up with a cold and feeling a bit ropey  
I have dosed myself up and I will enjoy the day!

Boys have opened some presents, we decided to stagger them as they loose interest after a few.
Callum opened his In the nioght garden DVD and just held it and didn't want to open anything else   We put it on for him and he was smiling and clapping and goiong all tense with excitment - it brought a tear to my eye

Boys are having a nap now so its bath time for me

Hope everyone is having a great day 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Did everybody have a good christmas?!?!

We had a fantastic day with the family and friends, playing lots of silly games and eating and drinking - ALOT! I went back to bed yesterday afternoon for 2 and a half hours and I'm still knackered today!

Marie - Hope to hear from you soon xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas. Annie - sounds like you did!

Claire - how did the family meal go? Did MIL behave?
Deedee - how was the big cook-a-thon (yes, cook-a-thon Donna )?

Mine was mostly good. We've been having a diffcult few nights with Will refusing to go to bed or stay there and waking in the night. I'm praying that it was all the excitement and things might go back to normal now.  We had a big family lunch yesterday, which was really nice, marred slightly by one very grumpy child (not mine, for once!) and by some very nasty comments to me from MIL.  I didn't let her upset me though. 

Going to go and see if the supermarket has any food in a few minutes, and try and buy a screwdriver. I bought Will this fab garage, but haven't got the right tools to build it yet. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Emma, what did MIL say?!?!

Claire - I completely forgot to ask how yours behaved. Can't wait to her about it!

Deedee - Apologies to you too. I didn't think to ask about the C*oo*k-a-thon!

I had nothing but repeated questions about when I was having the "next one" or comments that maybe I already have a bun in the oven. Grrrr - didn't take long for that old chestnut to rear it's ugly head. I'd forgotten how really annoying it is


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

We had a fab christmas although it was very stressfull and I am very tired but all in all it was lovely.
DH is working till 3pm today but the Boys and I are having some lovely quality time with there news toys. Feels like I haven't seen them the last couple of days 

Funny Annie you saying about comments about ttc, I made a comment that hopefully next christmas I would take up more room around the table as I hoped to be larger   Well MIL looked horrorfied I didn't know what to say!  
I spoke to her about it later and she said she didn't mean to she was just surpirsed and she thougtht I was about to announce I was already pregnant    

Claire how was your day?

Emma what did MIL say to you? I hope you are still resting

Marie/Polly I hope you enjoyed your day

Deedee How was lunch?

Boys are still in the christmas spirit and haven't stopped eating today    

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Went into town this morning, but didn't buy much - some screwdrivers (woohoo) and some picture frames, and food.

MIL comments, were just lots of little jibes. It annoyed me that she was nice as pie when everyone else was around, but horrible when the others went out with the dogs. Comments included:
'Are you still insisting on giving birth at x hospital. That poor child will be haunted by having x on their birth certificate for life'
'It is a good job you learnt to drive _eventually_. I suppose it makes living here a _bit_ more bearable'
'Why didn't you move to a proper village with shops and people?'
'Are you still planning on stopping at 2 children'. Yes, I say. 'Well SIL manages 4 without any fuss at all'
'How is this pregnancy going. No problems?'. Fine, I say, just a few concerns about my bp going up a bit. 'Well SIL never made a fuss about it all like you'. 
Arrgggghhhhhhh!

The one that really p***ed me off was, as we were sitting on the sofa with Will and 2 nieces (one of whom - the 6 year old - had been thoroughly annoying and rude all the time) - with a pointed look from me, Will and bump to the girls - 'boys are all very well and good, I suppose, but girls are so much better'. She barely glanced at Will all day, and when he sought her attention she either ignored him or brushed him away like an annoying fly!

Oh well. Doubt we'll se her for a while now. She is off on one of her many holidays again soon.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma,

I didn't realise MIL was so horrible   is she usually like that with you?

My MIL has her faults but I am beginning to realise just how lucky I am with her  

DH will be home any minute yea yea    

Ryan has been a bit grotty all afternoon after us having a lovely morning so I hope his mood imporves and he is not getting my cold becasue I feel rotten  

DH and I have started talkign about no.3     I just don't know what to do  

Been searching the net for some bargins I have seen loads so I will bore DH with that tonight so we can decide what to buy  

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

OMG Emma, your MIL's comments are evil! 

Donna / Emma / Annie, glad you all had good Christmases.

Hi Polly / Deedee / Marie.

I was dreading it, being the furthest from a bfp I'd ever been, especially as it's all family orientated so I was feeling very down the last few weeks , and because I can't eat mince pies, christmas pudding, chocolate or anything else that everyone else is stuffing their faces with, but it was ok actually.  Better yet, I have had an af!   Never thought I'd be pleased to announce that, but it's a proper one too not like the light ones I'd been having before they stopped completely - came on properly on christmas day so I think that was my best present.  I'm starting to wonder if the clomid did work now, just a little later, as 14 days before my af I felt very odd in that region like I have done around ovulation before, so much so that I marked the date in my diary (while feeling a little silly for thinking so) and sure enough af appeared bang on time... well, regardless, something has worked to bring my af, whether it's the metformin, the low GI diet/weight loss, the acupuncture or the exercise... I am really chuffed, and wonder if I'll be able to manage the same again next time.   Oh and those nasty pcos spots on my neck have cleared up.

As for MIL... she didn't come!!!   I kid you not.  The doorbell rang at 1.30pm as agreed and there was FIL, DH's uncle and DH's cousin, and no MIL.  She told them to say she had a cold but we know she didn't (and so does everyone else) so she sulked at home on her own while we all had a great time.  Silly cow.  When DH went round the next day with some turkey she threw him out of the house and hasn't given him a present or anything.  So we're back to square one but now DH's uncle and cousin have the full story of what's going on, MIL looks very silly indeed and we all had a great time in her absence.  I'd like to say I feel sorry for her or goodwill to all men, but I just don't.  I think it backfired on her as noone gave a damn that she wasn't there.

Just got back from the sales, what a nightmare.  I didn't buy much at all, it was far too busy for me.  Going to put my feet up and watch a film for the rest of the afternoon.  Not back to work until next Weds. 

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello Claire

       yea yea for AF thast great hopefully things are right on track for you now
Do you have a date for the op?

I can't believe MIL didn't come   what brought that on?
I must admit I did smerk when reading about it and how it back fired on her   does that make me    she obviously wanted all teh attention on Christmas day but ha ha she didn't get it.
Poor DH though who gets it in the neck from her again  

I am so pleased you had a good day I was really worried you wouldn't and after the past few months you deserved a good christmas.

I am so jealous you are off work till wednesday, that is th eone thing I miss about going to work - the time off    

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire -   at your MIL! Her plan really backfired, didn't it. I'm glad you had a lovely day and FIL came on his own - good for him.
Great news about af too!


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi guys,

Ah families- dont you just love them? 

Emma- Your MIL is unbelievable!!! Do you see her often? Does DH see how she is with you?

Claire- thats great news about AF and even better about MIL. She must feel pretty awful but its completely her own fault. Good that the other family members know the story too. Just let her stew, what did she expect? everyone to cancel xmas because of her? 

Donna- Number 3!!!!!!  Are you going to start trying soon? How is your cold by the way?

Annie- GORGEOUS pics of Hannah Rose- what an angel! We are getting the same comments about number 2  

Marie- Looking forward to having u back with us  Hope things are ok with u

Polly- How was your Christmas?

Well our day went very well and as usual we bought far too much food.  H was dressed as a little xmas pudding and was the star of the show. Yesterday was a very lazy day and I was still in my jammies at lunchtime, it was great!

This is a funny time of year, doesnt every day feel like Sunday?

Anyone have any plans for New Year?

Dx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - Wow, those are some pretty harsh comments from MIL. I can see how most of them you would take with a pinch of salt, but I would be really mad watching Will being dismissed by her. Does she treat him differently to her other grandchildren? My best friends Mum was like that with my Godchildren and as a result my friend no longer speaks to her Mother - so MIL better watch out  
How is bump 2 doing by the way? When are you seeing someone next?

Donna - So, what are you thinking with number 3? are you going to have a go "naturally" (I use that term very loosely) or is IUI an option again?

Deedee - Really pleased to hear that you had a great christmas   We need to see piccies of your little pudding! Did you get anything nice in your stocking this year?!?

Claire - I was absolutely thrilled to read your post this morning. I can just imagine how ectsatic you were to find an AF on Christmas Day!!! This is fantastic news! Are you still on the Clomid & Metformin? Is there any possibility that you can track this cycle, perhaps use an OPK when you feel the ovulation occurring again and maybe have a go at ttc on those days?!?! Or am I way ahead of myself?!?! I'm just so excited about this news - yeah for you Claire  



Nothing to report here. I'm at work this morning (boo!). There's very little to do, but I guess it breaks up the day for me. DH is at work anyway. 
I'm going to the cinema tonight to see The Golden Compass. Anyone seen it yet?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

After feeling better yesterday I feel awful today I am just so tired and I can't shift this cold which is moving down to my chest   Think boys are getting it to, we had a disturbed night with Callum last night which could have more to do with teeth going on the nappy he gave me this morning  
I was meant to be going food shopping later with my mum but I think I will cancel till tomorow as I just don't feel up to it.

As for ttc it will be 'naturally' which scares the hell out of me as I really don't want to go there again if that makes sense I am also terrified we wont conceive as we couldn't last time.
I don't think IUI will be an option for us this time becasue I don't think I could go through tx again not now I have the boys the emotional rollercoaster is just to much and along with all the appointments etc it wouldn't be fair on the boys. Plus the cost would also be an issue. Yes we would find the money but I can't help thinking that the money could be be spent on the children I already have - does that make sense? but it is something we would have to think about if the need arises
We have decieded that we wont start trying till June time this is mainly becasue we have a holiday booked in September and I don't want to have just had a baby/ or be due/ or be heavily pregnant it wouldn't be fair on the boys and would spoil the holiday we have planned.
It wasn't so hard to decided to start trying for the boys as we only had us to consider but this time round is so hard as we have the boys to think aboutand they are such hard work not sure I could cope with 3 but then on the other hadn I think would 1 more make much difference    

Deedee you christmas sounds fab, can't wait to see the pictures.

I will email you some of our pictures the boys were little elfs and looked so cute  

Emma is it today you are seeing M/W? I am sure it is I hope it all goes well be sure to let us know

Nothing planned for new year, my parents have invited us over to stay and have a curry night with them but I am thinking we may stay at home becasue the thought of going to bed at 1-2 the earliest then being up at 4/5 with the boys I just don't think I can cope.
so probably be an early night for DH and me boring I know but I think New years is over rated anyway.

I am also feelin really negative about next year and I don't know why? I am just really not looking forward to it.
I usually face the new year with optimism and plans but this year I can't help tinking that nothing will change for me and I don't know why I feel so negative

Right well on that low note I think I will go I have waffled on enough

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Come and join me on the Positive Mental Thoughts for 2008. I am adamant that this year is going to be drama free for me for a change. I am going to channel my thoughts to potential happy events this year and hope that the positive energy will work! Besides - it's a special year for me (30!) so it has to be perfect - right


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I'm a very  Emma today. I had another bad night with Will. He wouldn't go to bed, and I was starting to lose my temper with him , and then he kept waking up. He seems to have yet another cold, so is tired and grumpy today (as am I ). Dh kept me awake with some bloomin' annoying wii game, but thinks I'm being oversensitive about the noise. Then he came to bed and woke me up again with snoring (he has a horrible cold too so couldn't help that, I suppose), before being booted out to the spare room.

Off to the mw this morning. I rather think dh is hoping that there _is_ a problem so that they'll admit me, whip the baby out, and I might stop moaning.

Anyway, enough about me.

Annie - as far as I can tell MIL only likes one of her grandchildren (and forever goes on about it), but she doesn't really give that one much attention either. SIL's children definitely rank above mine though. Silly woman. 

Deedee - glad Christmas went well.

Donna - it could be that you conceive number 3 quite quickly. Isn't your body supposed to be more geared up for babies after the first one? I take my hat off to you for even considering 3. 
I hope you manage to get a bit of rest today so that you can shake off your cold.

No New Year Plans here either. I cant stay awake until 12.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't know what is wrong with me the last few days, post christmas blues I guess. probably not helped by having this cold which is making me feel rotten and being really tired everything feels like a huge mountin to climb right now.

Every year I have had something to achive, first getting my nursery nurse qualifications, then moving out, then getting married, then ttc (well this one took up a few years) then last year it was my first year as a mummy and I had the boys to focus on obviusly I still have them to focus on and look forward to all the changes and developing that the next year will old but I don't feel I have a goal to work towards which I guess should be seen as a good thing as prehaps it means I have everything I want so should feel content  

I am hoping that next year will be a solid year for DH and me and hopefully we can do some more work on us and having time for us.
I do want to make some changes in the flat, put more of our stamp on the place with pictures, shelves etc but that all comes down to money so not sure how much we will get done. we have got some vouchers for xmas to start us off though  

Annie you have coped brilliantly this year and I am sure next year will be just great for you. espically with a BFP on the horrizon (sp)

Emma I have just seen your post, men and there computer games    
Sorry you are having a tough time with Will do you know what is triggering it? is it since he moved out of his cot into a bed?
Does he have a daytime sleep? some mummies on the other threads recomend cutting these out to aid a better night? I have thought about doing that with the boys but Ryan just gets so tired and crys that I feel cruel for doing it and give in. Callum isn't to bad as I can usually occupy him even if he is tired.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I changed my mind about ttc at 5.30am this morning   Hannah was wide awake and raring to go. She's only ever got up at that time once before and it was not appreciated this morning. We shall both be having a nap this afternoon! 
I think I am going to put if off for a couple of months though. With DH's new career move scheduled for Spring/Summer I don't want to risk going on mat leave and him having little or no income  .... and the longer I can have full nights sleep the better! I'm not in a great rush to go back to new born days again - they're sooooo hard!


Emma - ....speaking of which   sorry Will is being a monkey at the mo. Maybe it is the change to going to a big boy bed. It might take a while to settle into it. Have you got a stair gate across his bedroom door?
Make sure you have a good few days in hospital when Master Daff 2 arrives. Get some rest while newborn Daff is sleeping off the delivery. DO NOT rush home!!!!
Is DH home today? Can he take Will for a walk or to a play area or similar for a few hours?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

well I shouldn't complain boys were 'good' this morning they had a bottle 5am which is an improvement on 4am then went back to sleep till 6 so its is better just hope it stays that way  

Emma I hope appontment is ok? Annie is right don't rush home when master Daf 2 arrives but then that is easier said than done I know especailly as you will miss Will but you have to grab the rest while you can when you have 2  
Do you have any names for him yet?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Just been to mw, and there is no change (still low levels of protein, bp 140/90), so I should be safe for another week.  . Will is having a nap - hooray! Going to catch up with Corrie while I can. 

In understand what you say about staying in hospital, but they are such noisy places. I don't know which environment is worst for resting. 

Back later. Emma, xxx
p.s Annie - enjoy the film!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma, Glad that everything is stable


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma I hope you are still resting, leave all the household stuff to DH and if it means it doesn't get done then so be it  
I don't want to scare you but as soon as my bp went over 90 I was admitted so you have to do all you can to keep it stable. you have low levels of protein which is a good sign   obviusly none is better but low is better than high. Look after yourself hun  

Annie so what are your plans for new years? I am sure you have had various invites you social butterfly you  

Claire any developmenst with the mad MIL?

Polly hope you enjoyed christmas the best you could   been thinking of you  

Marie I hope you are ok hun and enjoyed the festivities  

Deedee how are you?

My get and go has got up and gone     I am getting to used to being in pj's till midday 
I can't wait for things to get back to normal and have my old routine back 
I still cant shake off this cold and I am feeling so tired all teh time and its making me feel quite down  but I hoping to back to normal in the next few weeks when life settles back down again  

Boys woke at 3.30 thismornign for milk and I just can't cope anymore it is killing me and DH and I are getting snappy with each other.
I just don't know what to do  
If we leave them when they wake up the will either chat to each other (meaning DH get even less sleep than if we gave them a bottle) or the will cry and get into a state which isn't really fair on them or the people who live above us  
I think I am going to have to give Emma suggestion of water ago to see if it stops them waking up but I fear that they will get very upset and I will give in  
Sgould I give them water in a bottle or a cup? should I hold them to give them the water or give it to them in there cots? I have to try and stop this.
I just want them to sleep from 7-6 (I would love 7-7 but think I would be pushing it) At the moment they sleep roughly 7-6 but wake between 4/5 to have some milk, I want them to sleep straight through till 6 and have there milk then- thats not unreasonable is it?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - if you are going to try water instead of milk I'd do it in a cup rather than a bottle. I seem to recall that Will got really annoyed with a bottle containing water not milk, whereas in  a cup it was just  boring but not upsetting.

Back properly later


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi I am back  had a really nice time, but back to feeling  today. Will spend more time catching up with you all soon - I promise!!

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Emma I will be trying the cup

Polly glad you had a nice time (where did you go?) Hope to have you back with us soon     

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - that went quickly! I had the idea you were away for 2 weeks, but obviously imagined that. Nice to have you back, anyway. 

Annie - how was the film?

Donna - did you try the water idea? Is your cold any better? I'm with you on the normal routine thing. I can't wait until we are back in our old routine as Will seems realy unsettled at the moment. I think he is a creature of habit.
 at the idea of dh helping with domestic stuff. He will do it if I ask (but then I feel like a nagging fishwife), but it never occurs to him to just do things that need doing. 

Hope everyone else is OK.

Off food shopping in a minute.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

The film was o.k/not bad. I was just glad to be out! I've got a cold and DH has a tummy upset. We're both feeling really lethargic today and managed to get MIL to take Hannah to church with her. That gives us 2 hours respite!

Some good news though - I'm off to New York!!! My friend and i have been discussing going for a long time, but finally made some firm plans. Hopefully going the first week of March!!! How exciting!

Donna - how did the boys sleep last night?

Emma - Glad all was well at the Madwife appointment. 

Polly - Good to have you back. Looking forward to hearing about your trip.


Right - off for a shower while there's a chance to do it alone! Then need to book a hotel for thursday night. I'm heading in to london to see the Spice Girls!!! Managed to wangle an overnight stop aswell. Ohhhh the thought of reading a paper in bed!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Annie you lucky devil, New York   and an over nigth stay this week in london. How do you do it?
your be in my neck of the woods thrusday then, are you planning soem shopping on friday, while you are in london (not that I am implying you don't have shops up where you are )

Ryan woke at 3.30 this morning so we gave him a few sips of water without taking him from his cot then he went back to sleep with little problem till 5.45  
Callum was really tired last night (don't know why nothing different had happened) and he took 9oz of milk at bedtime   he slept through till 5.30 so we left him in the bedroom chatting to himself till he woke Ryan up ten minutes later and they chatted to each other till we went in to get them up at 6am. It was so funny they were talking and calling daddy then Callum started calling' hello hello' it was so funny  
We shall see what tonight brings as I am sure ti wont be that easy 

DH and I have had a nice day shopping. took the boys into clarks and got them there first shoes    it was lovely and they look so cute in them and very smart
Got the boys a new coat each in the sale and a sunction mat thing for there food bowls (so they don't through there food everwhere) as I want to start them feeding themselves  

I hope everyone had nice weekends, DH is working tomorrow but I wish he wasn't  

DH and I both got new mobile phones today so off to play with them  

Donna x x

oh oh how could I forget DH and I had 's' ;ast night and he was lovely. I didn'y enjoy the penetration and maybe I never will but it happened  
We fell out a few times but neither of us got flustered and we just relaxed into it and tried again and it was third time lucky  
It was just so different so hopefully we have turned a corner


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - I do indeed plan to do some shopping on Friday - how did you guess   I'm really looking forward to a night away and hopefully a decent lie in! 
Fab news about you and DH  


DH & I both felt rotten yesterday and were in bed at 8pm last night! How I have got into the office today I have no idea. Hannah is staying at my Mum's tonight (1st time!) and we're meant to be going out, but I really do not feel up for it. I hate New Years Eve at the best of times. I was hoping that we could just go to bed!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I am _very_ jealous of your trips to London and New York. Why not just stay in tonight, but still send Hannah to your mum's? Your mum doesn' need to know. 

Donna - great news about you and dh.  How was last night with the boys?

Hope everyone else is Ok. What are you all up to?

Nothing much happening here. Can't be bothered to go anywhere today. Hoping not to be awake at midnight.
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Polly, welcome back.  Hope you've been somewhere nice... and hot.

Donna, good news with you and DH there...    Are you feeling more positive about the next year now?  There's no reason why you can't set yourself a new non-ttc goal, big or small, to work towards before starting ttc in June.

Emma, how are you feeling now?  Good news that the bp hasn't risen again.  Hope you're taking it easy... 

Marie, hope you had a good Christmas.

Morning Deedee.

Annie, lucky you, New York and London, what a life you do lead!  Hope you're feeling a bit better now.  

I'm having quite a good day so far.  This morning my new Dyson arrived (hoover packed up over Christmas ) so I'm really looking forward to giving the house a good clean later, and my mum's just rung from Sainsburys to say they're selling yoga mats half price and should she get me one.  Really pleased.  At that horrible yoga class a few weeks ago, the floor was filthy and the yoga teachers feet were literally black from walking round the room and then she walked all over my mat when showing me something, I mean how can I reach inner peace on a filthy mat?!   It just doesn't feel the same now. 

As for the meds, I am still on the metformin.  I do have 50mg of Clomid in my drawer but I daren't use it incase the cons remembers I have it and expects me to use that after the op, as I will look really guilty if I say I lost it.   Anyway I'm day 7 now so it's too late, and this way I will see if the clomid played a role in the af or not.  Still no more pcos spots and weight has stabilised at 8st 12lb, a whopping 12lb lost, the only downside is DH can't keep his hands off me .

Mad MIL - nothing, nada, silence prevails.  I expect DH is being written out of the will as we speak.  Crazy lady.

As for new years eve, hate it.  I bought a bottle of cava half price for us to drink but I expect we'll drink that at 8pm and be asleep by 9pm.   

I've rambled on enough now, so hope you all have good days.

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

We have tickets to a party nearby Emma. We have gone there the last few years and it's always a good do. I'll probably end up going knowing me - not wanting to let anyone down. I wonder if we could compromise and just go for a few hours?!?! hmmm, there's an idea! 

I've got alot of nice things organised for the early part of this year! Not only is there the Spice Girls this week and New York - I'm heading into London in February to see Hairspray at the West End! 

Seems we might have a few probs getting into London on Thursday. I've just seen that snow is being forecast - Great!!!

When are you seeing the Madwife next Emma?


Claire - Nope, still feeling rotten and keep mis-typing my words! I do envy you staying in with a bottle of bubbles tonight.
12lbs!!!!!!!! That's fantastic!!! I can understand why you left the clomid alone this month. Are you going to track this cycle in case you do ovulate again? With Dh all over you there could be a chance of a BFP  
I take it no news is good news from MIL?!? Wonder what she's plotting next  
Have fun with your Dyson today! I was beside myself with excitement when my new one arrived. Hannah's got a mini one herself and has to get it out whenever I hoover!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Snow on Thursday.   Hadn't heard that. Going to go and check the weather forecast now. I'm supposed to be driving to Cambs that day.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, snow is forecast here and in Cambs. Don't think it'll be very deep though.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Nothing keeping me away from a night off and seeing the Spice Girls  

I'll walk down the M4 if i have to


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I reckon you'll arrive before it sets in, and rain will have washed it away before you leave.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afernoon all,

Feel rotten today   I was coughing so much last night my throat felt rore and then at about 3 am I got the worst headache I have ever had my whole head and face ached but as eased off now.
DH as said he will take the boys out this afternoon when he gets into work so I can rest   I really want to shake this cold/flu off

DH and I aren't doing anything tonight I am going to cook us something special and we will probabyl be in bed before midnight 
I had joped I could pop out this monring and maybe get something to wear tonight   start the year as I mean to go on   but not sure I feel up to it now  

After the other night I do feel more upbeat about things next year and maybe ttc in june wotn be such a disaster?
The other night was really nice and it has left me wanting more of the same so hope it lasts 
When DH and were shopping yesterday the boys were asleep so we went and had a coffee and we were holding hands over the table etc something we haven't done for years  Things just feel different

Last nigth with the boys was a disaster    
They woke at 5 am so DH went in with water, Ryan seems to get it and had a drink and lay down quietly (not sure if he was alseep as Callum made so much noise) Callum however cried till 5.45 when we got them both up for milk. He wasn't crying constanly and kept stopping and going quiet leaving DH and me thinking thats it he has given in and is going to sleep only for him to start up again a few mins later.
I don't know if we actually achieved anything this morning as he didn't go back to sleep or even lay.sit queitly   Left us more tired than if we had given them a bottle - but we will stick with it
Maybe we should just ignore them when they wake up? not even go in there with water or anything, but that feels horrible to just ignore them I just don't know how to break the habbit. They are big boys now they should be sleeping through  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to wish all the Vag team a happy and healthy 2008 incase I don't get a chance later.

May 2008 bring us all we want it to at whatever stage we are at.

I had this all thought out earlier now I can't seem to say what I want to say.

Annie I hope next year is a calmer year for you and that when you are ready a BFP comes your way

Claire for you I hope that all the med's are working and that after your op you will be only a step a way from your dream BFP

Polly you have had a very hard year and I know the rollercoaster you are on is not yet over but I am hoping you are heading in the right direction and will achieve some peace and acceptance in 2008  

Emma well for you its obvious a new baby for 2008 what could be better I hope master daff 2makes a safe arrival into the world and that you slip into a family of 4 with ease

Maire I hope that over the festive period you have made some decisions and are ready to take your life into your own hands and do what makes you happy for 2008  

Deedee I am wishing that you and your family are well and that you continue to enjoy Hannah as much as you do now and who knows maybe  a BFP for you to

Well I am not sure if all I wanted to say came out as I wanted to say it but I wish all of you a Happy new year and hope that 2008 will be a good year for all of us, for all our individual reasons

Like all the others I don't know where I would have been this year if it wasn't for the sympathy, empathy, kindness and wisdom of all of you  

I raise my glass to all of you and toast the 'vag team' you girls are simply the best!

And heres to a meet in 2008  

Much love

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - that brings a tear or two to my eye. Beautifully worded!   

Hope you have a better night and get some sleep.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Happy New Year to all! Thanks for all your support this year, sorry I haven't been such a good friend in recent weeks. Donna, thanks for your lovely words, they were beautiful. I hope that you all get what you want next year (and get to bed at the time you want tonight!)

Hugs and Kisses

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just popping on to wish everyone a very Happy New Year! I hope that 2008 brings everything that Donna said, plus more sleep and a bfp for Donna herself. 

We were all going to go to the zoo this morning but I am too tired, so dh has taken Will on his own. I feel a bit   at missing out, but there will be other times. Going to lie on the sofa and watch a film (Becoming Jane). How lazy is that!

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy new year,

I was in bed at 10pm last night with a book - how old am I?     didn't sleep well though as with this cold I just can't breathe and I am feeling really ill. Had a lay in today but still feel really rough. We are going to take the boys out for a walk later to get some fresh air and I think I'll get some more medicine - try something different.

Emma I am glad you have listned to your body and have stayed home to rest, it will be nice for DH to spend time with Will and I am sure Will will enjoy having his Daddy all to himself - afterall he will have to share him soon.

Annie did you go otu last night?

Ryan woke up last night at 3.30am (as usuall) but just had some water then went straight back to sleep so its not to bad. He then sleeps till Callum wakes him up around 5.
Callum is sleeping till 5 which is an improvement but he then cries on and off tillw e get him up at 6 so I am not sure we are acheiveing anything?
Any ideas/tips?

Right must get dressed before the boys wake up

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - have you tried rubbing Vicks Vapour Rub on your chest? I find that helps me to breathe at night when I have a cold. It does make you smell like a little old lady though. 
No bright ideas to suggest for Callum. Could he be overtired and perhaps a bit unsettled by the upheaval of Christmas? I'm hoping and praying that that is what is going on with Will, and that he will settle down once life gets properly back to normal.

Polly - do I recall you saying that your parents stay in a B&B when they come to visit you? If so, can you recommend any in this neck of the woods? My parents want to come and stay but not with us (fine by me, as I often end up in the spare room at the moment). I don't want them too close though, so over your way would be ideal.  If so, could you send me a PM (no hurry, they're not coming for a week or two).


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Emma,

I had a lay down this afternoon and took some different tablets I brought when we took boys to the park earlier I also rubbed vick on my chest and under my nose and it did help so I will be doing that again tonight. Just really want to shift this headache but hopefully a goods night sleep will do that.

Callum is waking at 5am for milk but we don't want to give it to him anymore, Ryan seems to understand what is going on and lays quiet in is cot but Callum is a different story  
If we give him water when he wakes up all hell brakes loose so it is better to ignore him but in the end (when it gets to 6am) we get him up the problem is as he is not going back to sleep I wonder if we are acheiving anything or does he just think well I will lay here and cry and eventually they will come - its not like he know the time is it  

Hopefully your parents will be a help with Will when they come give you some more rest  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Happy New Year!

Yep, I went out last night   It was o.k as far as these shindigs go year after year - god I sound miserable   H stayed at my Mum's for the first time and they both loved it, even though Hannah woke up through the night   
I felt really rotten this morning. Like I had swallowed razor blades. I did get to lay in bed until 10.30 before going to get Hannah and managed to get through the day. Bless her, she copies me when I cough  

Donna - What a lovely thing to write. I'm not going to say anymore as you said it perfectly.

Emma - I would have rather watched the DVD than froze my **** off round the zoo   Hope you enjoyed the rest

Polly - Don't ever apologise to us. We love you    - no matter what  

Claire/Deedee/ - Happy New Year to you both


Marie - Really hope to hear from you soon xxxx


Here's to 2008 - hoping it brings a calmer one for me


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

I couldn't sleep till 2am this mornign and even then I was very restless so feel   this morning
Boys did have a better night thought Ryan slept through till 5ish and Callum woke at 5.30.
We decided to get them up then no piont in waiting till its 6am we are awake anyway and it serves no purpose maybe my 2 will just get up at 5.30 

How much sleep does Will, Hannah R and Hannah B have during the day? as I am thinking maybe I should try cutting it down but there are days when they hardy sleep during teh day and it hasn't made any difference

Are we all back to work today? DH is back to normal hours (has been finishing early) so today wil feel like a long day me thinks

I am hoping to see my friend and her daughter today or tomorrow but she isn't very well so its looking like we will have to rearrange  

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Happy New Year.

I too was a fuddy duddy and was asleep by 10.30 on new years eve.  Far too much red wine and bubbly stuff. 

I ditto what Donna has said too for everyone, and a bfp wish for Donna when it's the right time too.

Haven't had a chance to read the posts in detail as sneaking a post in while my colleagues are elsewhere and can't see my screen.   No news here really.  Off to acupuncture after work, and pleased (and relieved, and surprised) to be telling her I'm cycle day 9 instead of 50. 

Will try to come back later.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - Will has abut 1.5 hours nap in the day, but some days refuses to nap at all. I find that he sleeps better at night when he has napped than when he hasn't; it is as though he gets too tired to sleep properly. 
Poor you with only 3 hours sleep. Can you have a snooze when the boys nap?

Claire - hope acupuncture goes well. 

Annie - I can't imagine you having a clam 2008, or any year in fact. 

Polly, Deedee, Marie - hello!

Nothing exciting here. Off to town soon for a few bits and pieces. Back later,
Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon everyone,

Well I have had my special K ceral for lunch (I missed the breakfast one) I am trying the special K drop a jean size diet thing where you eat ceral for breakfast and lunch for 2 weeks. Think I will have probelsm managing the breakfast protion though I am not a morning person.

Boys were driving me mad so I have put them to bed early they usually have a play after lunch but were driving me nuts so I have out them down for a nap now. al is quiet for now  

My friend tect to say she still isn't well so is staying home today   I hope I can see her tomorrow befroe she goes back to work on friday but it is looking doubtfull

Hope everyone is ok

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Diet not going well   since my cereal I have eaten an individual Carrot cake, an apple and a pork pie  

How is everyone it is quiet on here today  

I have been very bored today even though the boys have kept me very busy 
Tring to get through the washing pile - one day I WILL beat it  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

I called in sick today. Still feeling a bit under the weather and my word, it's exhausting   I just want to sleep all the time. Besides, I'm trying to reserve all of my energy for the Spice Girls concert tomorrow night! Hotel is all booked, car filled with petrol, tomtom all charged! Just need to pack my bag - yipee!!!! Another night of undisturbed sleep!

Emma - Don't jinx it!!! 2008 is going to be really boring for me d,you hear!!!! 

Donna - Boredom & dieting just don't work! that's why I put my baby weight back on after going back to work -soooo bored! Try again when you start all you toddler classes.


Right - almost bathtime thank goodness. We're watching Shrek - AGAIN!!! She's obsessed with the green thing!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie I thought you might have been off sick, I hope you feel better soon  
Shrek I love the films I have seen all 3   

Ryan is as I type having a massive hissy fit and screaming teh place down all becasue I told him off for climbingon teh computer chair AGAIN! he has been on it all day - I have no idea how he manages to climb up on it the monet my back is turned but I know it wont be long before he is sitting on the comuter desk   this boy has to stop.

He is still crying and trying to get my to pick him up   he is tired to which doesn't help and he wants his bottle before a bath. he should have milk at 6pm (this time makes it easier if I evern have to collect dh from work as I don't want screaming kids in the car becasue they want there milk) but while DH has been here he has been giving it to them at around 5.30 so  I know have to break the habbit 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

We made the mistake of recording "Shrek the Halls" over Xmas. It's about 25 mins long and we had to watch it 15 times yesterday! I kid you not! I'm searching for the films on DVD now so at least we get a bit of variety!

Stay strong with the boys!!! 

I bought Hannah a new bedtime cup today. Want her to stop using a bottle. Not sure how she's going to like it! hmmm, we shall see!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Boys are all tucked up in bed after a very quick bath - Callum pooed in it  

Annie I hope Hannah takes to her new cup, I can't believe I missed Shrek the halls   the films are fab I love them all

Here's hoping as always that the boys sleep in a little      

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Cup went well! She watched me our her milk into it and result!

Shrek films are on order. Here's hoping they arrive quickly  

just settling on the sofa for a night of tv with DH and a round of pate on toast - yummy yummy!

night x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie,

Glad Hannah took to her cup - what a big girl  

Ryan is really coughing poor love, so far he ahsn't woken up but I am sure he will as soon as my ass gets into bed  

Off for a soak

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sorry Ive been awol lately, Ive been really busy and my chief babysitters (mum and dad) hav gone to Gran canaria, (the lucky sods!)

Ill try to get on tomorrow at some stage when Hannah is at childminder.

Happy New Year to everyone! 

I was happily tucked up in bed at 12pm on 31st, I really know how to live on the edge ,dont I?

(ps anyone see the documentary about the 'Fake Babies'? )


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

boys were up at 5.30 again so I think this will be the norm for now   atleast they have stopped waking at 3.30-4am
Having a slow start to the day this morning the boys and I are stil in our pj's 

Nothing much planned for today, I may see my friend but I haven't heard from her and she was still ill yesterday  

I need to tidy the kitchen so I think that will be first on my to do list for today

Hope everyone is well?
right off to get ys all dressed

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - probably too late, but I hope you have a fab trip to London today. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Donna - I was thinking about your boys and their early waking. Do they have more than one nap in the day still? Could you cut that down to one and see if that helps? Obviously that idea is hopeless if they only have one nap.
Is your ticker new? I can't imagine you have to lose any weight if your BMI is so low.

Hello to everyone else.

It has just started snowing here. I hope it doesn't come to much as we're driving over to SIL's house this afternoon.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Emma,

Hope you don't get snowed in  

I have thought about cutting down there day time sleep but they just get so ratty.
Because they are up so early they go back to sleep around 8am for roughly an hour then they have an hour after lunch. so I don't think they slepp to much in the day really.
Callum was really tired around 4.30 yesterday but I refused to let him have a nap and it didn't change his waking time this morning  
Ryan is really tired now as he only had 30mins this morning I am tring to hold out till after lunch but he is really getting ratty and doing my head in but I will try and hold out.

I don't know itf that bmi is correct   I am 9st 11 which isn't over weight but I am putting on weight so need to keep it under control.
Iam focusing more on how my clothes fit and body shape but will weigh myselk weekly for motivation.
I was 7 and a half stone - 8 stone before I was pregnant and i would like to try and loose a bit so I am 8 and a half stone

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

7.5 stone.    I can only dream of such things. I desperately want to lose weight once the bump is gone.

Forgot tp say earlier that I am very jealous of all this Shrek watching. Will only likes In The Night Garden, and would happily watch it all day. If I try him with anything else he has a huge tantrum and starts waggling the remote control at me.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

thats very funny of Will

Callum loves in teh night garden too, we got him the dvd for christmas I think it was his best present  

Before I was pregnant I was very slim and I wasn't even trying. I have spent most of my life being 7stone I was very skinny but really I wasn't dieting or anything I ate junk all day but still didn't put on any weight.

Now that I am not doing Ballet and tap anymore and had a pregnancy life is a different story 
After I had the boys I had a littel to loose but I wasn't to bothered about it- I had never dieted befreo so wasn't going to start now. But without chnaging my eating habbits I have put on weight over the last year so I want to wake changes now and loose some before I hopefully get pregnant again  

I gave in and put Ryan to bed, he was just crying and throwing toys around, he wouldn't let me leave the room - even though he was no happier when I was with him.
Just means I wont get a break today as when Ryan wakes up it will be lunch time and after lunch Callum will have a sleep but Ryan will be up so I get no time ofr myself today 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

So tired today and I hve done absoultely nothing. Just enjoyed some time with my boys. Housework well it will be there at the weekend  

Claire how was accupunture?

Polly still wanting to here all about your holiday, where did you go?

Marie I hope you are still reading think of you  

Annie I hope you have fun ' spicing up your life'  

Emma I assume you made it to SIL?

Deedee looking forward to your post

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, the snow didn't come to much here at all. Had a nice afternoon at SIL's though.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie I hope yu had a good night and  a LAY IN     only joking you deserve it.
I wonder how DH coped with Hannah on his own lol

Claire everything ok?

Emma any plans for today?

Deedee, Polly, Marie Hello  

We are off to sing and sign today will be leaving shortly to collect my mum who is coming with us.
Typical today the boys haven't had a sleep after breakfast so will probably be ratty when they need to be concentrating and having fun, oh well kids eh

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all, or is it just Donna 

Off to mw this morning. Whatever she says I'm not going to hospital this week. They've got wards closed with that norovirus, or whatever it is called, as has the other local hospital. That's the last thing I want.

Nothing much planned for the rest of the day. I need a plan.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I am well and truly snowed in!  Its completely white here- apparantly most snow that has fallen for 7 years!!

Im not bothered as i dont need to go out today so am quite happy to be house-bound. DH has a nightmare journey into work but will probably get home early because of the weather- yeehah! Hannah is down for a snooze at the moment so when she wakes Im going to get her hat and scarve on and introduce her to the wonder of snow.  Has anyone else got any white stuff where they are??

This week has been really hectic as my M&D are away so Im helping my big bro at work and preparing for a new course Ill be teaching next week. We took all the decorations down last night which always makes me feel 10 times better.

Im just going to catch up on any gossip Ive missed and will be back for personals (providing Miss H doesnt wake up in the near future!)

ps Im trying to change my profile picture but am having probs 

luv DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I'm very jealous of your snow. Not a flake here, just fog. Hope you have a wonderful time making snowmen, snowballs etc.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

How did it go with the mw Emma?

Donna- What a lovely New Year message to everyone- you say it so well! I dont think you need to lose weight by the way!!!! Hannah has at least one nap a day (1-2 hours) goes down at 7:30 and wakes around 8am. I think they are all different with regards sleep-some can survive on very little and others turn into devil children unless they get their quota. We are lucky that Hannah takes after her mother- loves her sleep!

Annie- How was Spiceworld? You have to tell me where you got that cup for Hannah1. I think we may have problems getting rid of the night-time bottle. Hannah 2 still wont drink milk from a cup 

Claire- How is acupuncture going? What's the update on the MIL situation?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I dream of having a child that sleeps until 8am. Perhaps number 2 will be that child.....

 about mw visit. BP still high, protein levels up. She has told me to drink more and rest. I'm getting a home visit on Sunday to see if there is any change (bloomin' annoying because that means I'll have to clean and tidy the house rather than rest). Any change now (for the worse) and I will be admitted for a c-section.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

I had a fantastic time last night! The Spice Girls still rock. It felt like I was at one of the best parties ever. I had a plastic cup of red wine that went stright to my head and boogied and sang for 2 hours. It was great.

Not too much of a lie in in the end Donna and Emma's jinx of my calm 2008 seemed to have worked   

I was awoken by a call on my mobile from DH. His Uncle has been un-contactable since Xmas and MIL was getting rather worried after neigbours couldn't get him to answer his door (even though lights were on). He lives in London so she called the local police station and asked them to go round and check on him..... and it wasn't good news   So - we have a funeral to organise (in london) in the next couple of weeks and there is the most insane amount of things to sort out from his estate. He was an avid collector/investor of all sorts of things that we need to track down specialist dealers to sell to. He was also something of a " Mr Trebus" and it seems it could take all 6 of us a 2 day stay to clear his flat out  

Anyhoo - on to brighter things....



Emma - Sorry it wasn't better news from the Madwife today. Hope Master Daff holds on a little bit longer   Have you got someones number to let us know when you go in?

Deedee - I got the cup in Boots. It's got a black & white cow pattern on it!!! This has been my second attempt to get her to drink it from a cup. I did a whole song and dance effort this time though. Gave it the whole "this is your new night night cup for milkies" and got her to watch me pour the milk out of the bottle into the cup. That seemed to clinch it this time.
You sound really busy with work at the moment. Remind me again what age group you teach - I've had a complete blank even though I know you told me - sorry!
Oooh - my profile picture won't let me change it to a new one either. Wonder if there's a general problemo?

Donna - how did sing and sign go today?!?!

Claire - How are things going this cycle?!?!

Polly - Big hug and a kiss for you my lovely x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Emma don't you even think about cleaning    unless you want a section?
I can't believe you are even think about tidying for the midwife   I would liek to think you were joking but I know you are not!
Right I hope DH isn't working tomorrow? she need complete rest an lots of water.
Master daff to will be absolutley fine of he does decide to arrive early so don't fret about that.
Do you have numbers?

Annie   sorry about DH's unlce thats awfull and a lot to sort our for all the family by the sounds of things  
Spice girls sound fab  

Deedee no snow here   I hope you took photos of Hannah in the snow? what did she think of it?
I tried to change my picture to and it wouldn't do it - I thought it was just me being stupid but obviously not  

Claire are you ok?

Hello Marie and Polly

Sing and sign was great although I did all the singing and signing     Callum and Ryan were to busy getting all the instruments out and exploring the room.
There were older than most of the children so were more mobile where all the others just sat happily on there mummys laps.

Back to aerobics tomorrow  

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma I hope you are resting? if I were nearer I would come and take Will of your hands for the weekend  

I am off to aerobics in a little while after quite a few weeks off as my mum had her op so really not feeling like going but need to get back into it and loose this jelly belly  

I got a blooming marvelous catalogue through the post and I spent last night looking at all the maternaty clothes and newborn things dreaming   I felt exactly how I did befreo I had the boys. Which is weird.
I sat that thinkning 'oh one day soon I'll be wearing that etc etc' you know as you do    wasn't expecting to feel like that second time round - I am seriously broody   

right need to phone my unit manager with my weekly figures

Back later
Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Where is everybody  

Emma I hope your lack of posting today means you are resting and DH isn't allowing you to move


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Emma, I don;t know if you will read this but good luck witht he midwife today I will be back later to check for any news

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

No news. No idea when mw will turn up. It is a bit annoying really as I can't go anywhere.
This idea of resting is hopeless. Dh tries to be helpful (unloading dishwasher, carrying heavy things if requested), but he makes so much mess (which he doesn't see as mess) and it drives me potty! Then yesterday he came up with the bright idea of moving all the furniture round downstairs (we have a big open plan sitting room/dining room), without any thought of where things would go in practice, and I had to protest. Hopefully he can put this off for several weeks or months.  

Annie - glad you enjoyed the spice girls. How was Posh and her singing?

Donna - how was aerobics?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No change. I'm not going anywhere yet.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All!

Nothing exciting to report here. DH has been home today so I slept in til 9.30am   and then we've been visiting relatives. DH has a friend here at the moment who has a little girl a year older than Hannah. The boys are out in the kitchen getting the girls to eat the dinner I cooked them, so I've got 10 minutes to have a quick chat  

MIL isn't doing too well   This has really seemed to take the wind out of her sails. She lost both her parents and now her brother in little over 2 years - so sad for her   they're coming over this evening. I think we're all going to London next Sunday to asess the future clearing of the flat and see how big a job it is. I've been warned that he was a bit of a typical bathcelor and that it might not be pretty. Shall be taking a space suit aswell as rubber gloves  

Emma - Glad you're still with us. Master Daff 2 is behaving himself then - hopefully a sign of things to come   Poor DH. I'm sure he's trying to help - but more than likely he's just trying   Have yourself a nice long soak in the tub later on and an early night  
Posh didn't sing an awful lot, but she did well when she did and she got a huge amount of support from the crowd. Fantastic arena by the way if you ever get a chance to go to the O2 in the future. 

Donna - Has all this broodiness let to any more bms practice with dh  

Claire - Looking forward to hearing how you're getting on  

Deedee - How's that little walker of yours doing?!?

Polly - Been up to anything exciting the weekend?

Marie - Are you there?!?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - forgot to say earlier how sorry I was to hear about dh's uncle.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Emma glad there is no change   when are you next seeing the midwife? will you be checked weekly from now?

Annie god that is awful for MIL, does she have any other siblings?
Glad you enjoyed the spice girls

I have got tickets for Never forget the take that musical in Febuary - I can't wait  

Claire, Deedee, Polly, Marie - Where are you? Hope you are back with us soon  

Aerobics was great but boy did I feel it today   shows its working though eh
Took the boys swimming today as they haven't been in such a long time. They were a bit funny about ti at first which made me feel guilty as its been a while since they have been but once the wave machine came on they were fine. we had a great time and were in there for an hour  
Ryan was so funny becaseu he can stand in the shallow water so he was running around the pool, at times though he wasn't in very much water so it wasn't supporting him and he was holding his rubber ring thing up under his armpits so that wasnt supporting him either but he must of thought it was when really he was actually walking  
Just need him to do it on dry land now  

Annie funny you should mention bms practice, I have bought something skimpy to wear and plan on trying it our later   

must hoover

night night

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - turn off the computer and go and show dh your skimpy new something.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - Nope, MIL has no other siblings. In fact she has no other relatives now - just us,FIL and SIL. A lot for her to take on, but of course we're all chipping in where we can.

Sooo - how was last night  


Morning everyone else. How are we all today?


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie that must be so hard for MIL having no other siblings for support, puts alot on you and DH   I can't imagine how this is for her or you  

Emma how are you and bump? are you still testing for protein daily? when are you next seeing midwife?

Claire how are you?

Polly, Deedee where are you? 

Marie Hope things are ok with you?

I had a dream at the weekend that we met up in Ireland   It was in a hotel and we were in a large rrom/ hall that we had hired just for us. We were all there plus we invited some other people for other boards but I have no idea who they were they didn't speak in my dream just mingled about  
Polly made a huge sticky swis roll type thing that was an Irish tradition   have no idea where I got that from and she had also made Ginger wine  
The hotel put out tones of food, Bananas (which were about 5 times the sixe of a banana!) covered in chocolate and sprinkels, sandwhics with every kind of feeling, onion rings, cakes, cream, ice cream,chicken the list goes on and on. It was a nice but very starnge dream.  

Backs of my calfs and tunny are still aching from aerobics 

Last night was great thank you, we had an adult game to play from ann summers which was quite good involves stripping and forefits stuff like that - was great foreplay! A real tease
The when it came to actually have penetration can you beleive it I couldn't feel that DH was inside   Well I could feel him but it wasn't uncomfortable felt really strange. we were getting on so well that after DH had done his business he stayed in for seconds   if you get what I mean      
We have nver done that before becasue usually I can't wait for him to be out.
It fels liek something as finally clicked   DH and I are more flerty with each other which I think helps.
Liek yesterday when we were shopping he said 'why don't you pop in there and buy yourself a little something' in the past I would have refused as I would have then felt obliged (forced) to wear it and do something that day etc etc and being a control freak I could handle it but yesterday I was like yeah ok and in I went. Think DH was quite shocked.
I am hoping sex will become more regular some come June a BFP will eb possible

Right enough about all that   I am back to play group today yippee

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Forgot to say Bpys slept in today - well sort of

Callum woek up screaming at 4.30 so we brought him inot our room but he had already disturbed Ryan. I tried to settle Ryan but he could hear Callum in teh next room so was having none of it.
DH took Callum into the Living room where he settled down and went to sleep on DH (not something we want to get inot a habbit of happening) I then settled Ryan back down in his cot.
The both then slept till 6.30    
They have been back having a nap since 8.30 too      I am hoping a sign of things to come - or maybe I need to swimming every day


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Holy Moly! I need a cold shower after reading that post  

Your dream was so detailed and I am mega impressed you remembered so much. My memories are always so vague when I wake up!

I hopw we get to Ireland this year - that'd be fantastic!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I would love to meet in Ireland as I have nver been and really want to go but when I looked at flights after our last meet they were a bit pricey for a dy trip and I think would be out of my budget


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Goodness, Donna. What a busy night you had.  Another cold shower needed here too. 
I love your meet up dream, especiallythe idea of Polly bringing a special cake. In fact, all the food sounds great. I'm hungry now.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Where there's a will there's a way. We'll get us all there don't you worry x I want some of Polly's Sticky Swiss Roll


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

The swiss roll was yummy, it was like sticky toffee type thing but had fruit and things it. yummy   Not sure about it being an Irish tradition though  

We didn't get to play group in the end we were late anyway then when I was about to leave it was raining and as we were late anyway I decided to leave it for this week. I didn't fancy a half hour walk in the rain  

I have another playgroup tomorow anyway and I have SIL with her 2 children and my friend with her little one the same age as the boys here at the moment so they are all playing - what a house full

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

I was hoping we'd hear from Claire today   I was after an update! Maybe tomorrow  

Donna - I don't blame you for staying home today. Hope your home is still in once piece!

I slobbed and watched Hairspray this afternoon while H was napping. Absolutely loved it!

Need to go and collect Dh from the train station. Back later x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Annie- Im so sorry to hear about DH's uncle  You asked me a while back-I teach English language to adults.

Donna- What a dream! I wish I could remember my dreams in as much detail. I cant say that im aware of Swiss Roll being a traditional thing over here- wouldnt it then be Irish Roll?  
I hope 2008 is the year for another meet, hopefully this side of the Irish Sea 

Emma- How you doing? Are they still keeping check on you daily?

Did Claire have another appointment?

My back is getting v sore these days so i had a lovely massage yesterday (lady came to the house). I think I need to make that a regular thing as H is getting bigger by the day and Im not.

Snow has practically dissappeared but there are still the remains of a few snowman and even an igloo! It was lovely to see but not so pleasant to drive in.

must go plan my lesson for tomorrow night

DD


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Deedee - I am slightly envious that you had some snow. The timing would have been awful for me, with a road trip to the Spice Girls concert. The day after would have been perfect though 
Aaah, I remember now! English Language. So, what's on the plan for tonights lesson? English was my favourite lesson at school - just thought I'd mention  


Morning to everyone else. How are we all?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I feel like I'm on holiday today. SIL borrowed my dog last night (she had burglars recently and was scared of being home alone with her dh away), so I didnt have to walk him this morning. So nice to have lots of time to pootle around in the morning (although the house is a bit too still).
Off to mother and toddler group soon, then SIL is bringing the dog back.

Have a great day everyone.

Claire, Polly - hope you are both OK. You're very quiet


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi - just to say I am still reading, but just going through a bit of a hard time. Nothing anyone can do, I just need to get past it. It's nice to read your greetings though, means a lot.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I hate to hear that you're having a tough time at the moment   I wish there was something I could do or say to help you. Can we have a chat online one evening perhaps? Sometimes it helps to off load and I'd be more than happy to just listen or help get things straight in your mind. Give me a nudge one evening if you're around and want to talk   Drop me an e-mail even. I'll pm you my new address in case i haven't already x

Emma - I bet if feels very quiet in your house without the doggie. I bet your SIL  was very shaken following that - i would be! Was she home at the time? I'm never sure if I'd feel better or worse for being there.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - glad you're still out there in cyberspace, even if quiet. Sorry you are having such a bad time.  If there is anything at all I can do, _please_ say.

Annie - no, she wasn't there at the time, but think they watched her house as they were loading up the car to go away for the weekend. Their other car was stolen (was new and they'd only had it for a few days) and used in an armed robbery, and a few bits from the house too.

Dog is back now. 

Going to go and make a lancashire hotpot now.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon,

Sorry for the silence, I too have been having a hard time of late and didn’t feel up to posting.  I’ve had an email from Annie which has reminded me of the much-needed support I get from you girls so I’m taking a deep breath.  I’ve had a quick scan of the posts, sorry if I’ve missed anything.

Emma, glad you’re still with us, fingers crossed there is no more change upwards.

Donna, my word, what a temptress you’re becoming!

Deedee, lucky you having snow.  Our office over there was closed so I’m assuming it was pretty heavy.

Polly, sorry you’re having a hard time.  I hope it passes really soon for you.

Annie, thanks for your email.  Spice girls sounded good!

Marie, thinking of you, if you’re reading.

As I said, I’ve been feeling down, must be the year ahead rolled out ahead of me and I fear full of pain.  I’m something like cd15 now and I can’t feel anything happening at all.  I have no idea what happened last month, or how I ended up with a proper non-light or non-existent af for the first time since July, whether it was clomid or the acupuncture or the metformin or the diet, or a bit of each.  Being a control freak, this uncertainty is not good for me.  

I’m also really struggling with the diet.  I am being religious about eating the right foods but I keep making mistakes, like believing packaging when it says low GI or doing the wrong combinations.  I know my diet is much more pcos friendly now, but my acupuncturist / nutritionist is getting stricter with me and I’m finding it really hard.  I used to love food but now I’m faced with things that sometimes make me gag but I know I’ve got to eat that way, and worst of all it’s for life as I am now at a higher risk of diabetes and stroke.  Stupidly, I’ve been finding myself frightened to eat certain things incase it does any ‘damage’ if I’m not sure if it’s ok or not, so avoid it and ending up hungry, or worse, feeling faint.  And I’m pushing myself to bms twice a week just in case, even though it feels pointless now but I don’t want the vag to reappear.

I’m also being barraged with new baby pictures from the three recent births, and 2 more pg announcements in the new year, with another to come (which everyone seems to think is me, as there really doesn’t appear to be anyone else it’s likely to be as they’re all pg or new mums).  My colleague is about 32 weeks now, and there is no avoiding looking at the bump or hearing conversations about her baby.  It’s like a bad dream but I never wake up.

No smilies in this message.  I’m having to type in Word then copy and paste into the message box when noone’s looking.  I would put a cross smilie here if I could.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

I am at SIL so just a quick post from me

Polly, pleaseplease if you want to phone me then do or we can chat on yahoo anytime you have been there so much for me especailly recently   you put what you were going through aside and were really there for me so let me do the same for you  

Claire I am so sorry you are finding things tough you were so more positive before christmas    I don't think your on Yahoo but feel free to text or ring me anytime  
H ave you booked your hoilday yet? atleast then you will have something to look forward to.
Do you have a date for your operation? things will really get moving for you once thats done I am sure
Remeber we are all here for you no matter how you feel

Emma glad you were albe to rest a bit this morning, when are you next seeing midwife?
We went to playgroup today to boys loved it  .
Ryan is so nearly walking he a been taking 3/4 steps between things all day today   he is more confident in bare feet than with shoes on

Hello Annie how are you?

Marie are you still reading?

Well I said quick post  

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

this is just a quickie to send lots of hugs to Claire and Polly. Things havent been the same without you 

Polly- I just wish that there was something I could do or say to make things easier for you at the moment.

Claire- Do you have to be so strict with the diet? Eating has to be enjoyable remember.

The wind is howling outside the house at the mo- very scary!

better go

D


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

If anyone is in need of a good cry, head to the cinema and go watch P.S - I Love you. I read the book about 4 years ago and wailed and laughed hard all the way through it. The film isn't as good as the book, but still I laughed and cried just the same last night. Whilst stuffing my face with popcorn.. and ice cream  

Uncle's results came back yesterday and we were told he had heart disease. Seems it just stopped beating while he was asleep. MIL is feeling a bit better that he wouldn't have suffered and there was no way she could have known or done anything even if he was with us.

Polly/Claire - Here for you always


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie that is good about Uncle , Well not good   you know what I mean. He didn't suffer and iut woukld have happened anywhere. I hope MIL takes some comfort in that  

Emma how are you? any palns for today?

Claire how are you? if thats not a silly question we are here for you  

Polly i wish we could help maybe by keep going on isn't helping   but we feel so useless  

Marie  

Off to music today then this afternoon we are off to baby clinic for weight and MMR  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, well done Donna. You've reminded me to get Hannah booked in for her jabs! Cheers!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire and Polly - thinking of you both.  Wish I could do or say something useful.  
Claire - if it would help at all, I'm happy to join you on your diet in a few weeks time.

Annie - I hope the news that Dh's uncle didn't suffer too much is some comfort. 
Have you seen the St Trinian's film? I'd love to see that (despite Russell Brand).

Donna - hope the jabs etc go well.

Deedee - hello!

Nothing happening here. I'm waiting in today for 2 parcels to be delivered and one to be collected. None so far.  If all those events occur this morning then we'll go swimming this afternoon (although my costume is stretching the bounds of decency now).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna/Emma  - Yes, we're all comforted by yesterday's news. MIL in particular sounded relieved.

Emma - A colleague of mine saw that film last night and said it wasn't that fantastic. It's aimed more at a very young audience.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh, what a shame. I wanted it to be good.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Pray tell Emma, when were you going to get a chance to go and see it   Me thinks you're going to be otherwise engaged for a little while


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I was going to wait for the DVD.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, I was sorry to hear about DH Uncle, how traumatic that must have been, but some comfort to know that he wouldn't have known and nothing could have been done anyway.

Emma, glad that Young Daff is still in the right place! I can't believe he is so close already. I'm with you about being disappointed that St T is not so good - although I quite like RB in a strange sort of way.

Claire -sorry it has been a hard couple of weeks, but this year will be your year, I am sure.

Donna, I am glad things are better, I felt I abandoned you a bit. Sorry.

Deedee, Maire, Hi!

You know it might be nice to have a yahoo chat, I will be online tonight if anyone is about.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly, You didn't abandon me at all far from it. DH is out tonight watching teh footy so I will be on Yahho ready for a chat  

Music was great and I took my mum along I think she enjoyed it to  
I'll have to wake the boys up in a min to take them for there MMR   then have a few erands to run before picking up DH from work

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - will try to get online tonight. 

No parcels for me yet (but 3 for my neighbours).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I've got a new laptop (old one flooded) that hasn't got Yahoo on it yet. Will have a go now, but you might need to pm me your yahoo addresses?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Tried to log onto Yahoo to chat but I'm getting nowhere. It won't load at all.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh no Emma! I'll send Polly in to help!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

oh Emma I don't know what to suggest


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dont have yahoo but do have that msn messenger thingy- anyone else got it?

Been teaching all day today and "took the train to ease the strain"- a NI Railways slogan which will probably be lost on all of you   I just love taking the train- no traffic jams, no road rage, no parking problems just me and Richard Dawkins- BLISS!

Polly- Its good to hear from you 

Annie- I dont think i could face that film I found the book rather cheesy . I absolutley LOVED 'I am Legend' though..

Donna- Are the boys getting the MMR already? Hannah should be going for hers soon- Im apprehensive about it but I dont know why


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

CHEESY!!!! Yeah, I guess it was a bit. But, that being the case I'll have a huge slice of Stilton Deedee - love the girlie cheese every now and again  

Love the NI rail slogan. Going to make a mental note of that one for future use.

I did have MSN deedee, but it's playing up at the moment


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

The chat last night was Fab, I have MSN so maybe we could have a chat on there one night. Emma couldn't load yahoo so maybe msn would be better?

Right to fill you in I played an adult board game with DH at the weekend Well Polly told me of an online version and I have been looking into that   Told DH about it this morning so we will investigate

Deedee yes Boys had MMR yesterday and have been a bit hot and out of sorts this mornign but I have Calpol on hand.
They were due it, is the timing different over there? The boys had an injection at 12 months (can't remeber which off the top of my head) then at 13 months thye have MMR and another boost of pneumococcal (sp)

Taking our car and FIL car into the garage today so we have some time to kill, then we remeber there is a wimpy near by   haven't been in wimpy for years so going to have a treat the boys will love it  
Diet going so so well  

Emma did your parcels arrive in the end?

Deedee I like that slogan it wouldn't fit the trains over here though, there was an 80min delay on some of the yesterday  

Claire how are you? its a shame you didn't join us on yahoo last night. do you have it? or MSN - be good for you to join us next time its nice to talk in ' real time'

morning Polly

Right must get dressed, on a real go slow as DH is off

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

I don’t understand all this yahoo business.  I don’t know if I have it – I don’t know what it is!

Donna, you are turning into a minx!  You’ll have to pm me some of these tips!  Having said that, last night’s bms was definitely enjoyable, so I guess I’m on some sort of road to self discovery myself… (imagine a laughing icon here!)

Shame St Trinians isn’t great, I would probably have gone to see it.  

Deedee, what is that film about, as I saw an interview with Will Smith about it and at the end of it I still had no idea what it was about except that everyone else seemed to have vanished… ?

Emma, did your parcels turn up?  I am in dispute with Royal Mail at the moment as our post keeps going missing, I do think they’re appalling.

Morning Annie, Polly, Marie.

No real update here.  I’m still finding it hard.  I took my temperature this morning to see if there was any glimmer of hope but no it’s low.  One of the new pg girls was in our bit of the office earlier and I didn’t expect her to have a bump so it totally knocked the wind out of my sails.  She then got into a conversation with my pg colleague about 3D scans, so my pg colleague then got her print out and then, when they’d cooed over that, opened up the 53 (yes, 53) images she has on her pc from the scan.

I’ve also uncovered some very cruel behaviour.  There is an unknown pregnancy and it’s “someone you wouldn’t expect” (although people still thinks it’s me as I’m top of the ‘list’), but there’s been some very unkind speculation.  I was looking (under pressure) at a colleague’s new baby pics on her ******** page and I scrolled down having a nose and saw one of the other girls had written on her wall a commentary of who she and the other girls in her team think this unlikely person could be and why, and it was very unkind indeed about a few girls who work here.  I also happen to know there’s another girl here who’s suffered recurrent miscarriages and she must find all this incredibly difficult too.  On the other hand, I’m really hoping this unknown person is her as she isn’t someone you would normally suspect.

Did I mention I was taking Zita West pro-fertility supplements now?  What I didn’t know when I ordered them is that they are x3 a day, so with those and x3 metformin I probably rattle when I walk!

Anyway, must get on.  Will try to read some posts later.  This is typed in Word again by the way.  Tut.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Had the bots hair cut today they look so cute  

Claire Yahoo is an instant message thing the same as MSN Polly will be able to explain it better and she can talk you through downloading the program.

god office *****ing is bad isn't it     I hope the new pref person is this girl you mentioned.
I have heard of the Zita vits alot of people on here have follewed her program, talking of whihc I must email you about what we talked about at the meet  

Annie and Emma all ok? you have been quiet

Polly hope you are ok, I have had a few ideas I will pm you  

Hello Deedee

Not much to report really, Ryan has been really walking today  
When does he qualify as being a walker?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Not quiet for any reason, but today vanished somewhere and somehow.

Donna - well done to Ryan on the walking! Can't get over you and your saucy lifestyle.

Claire- what horrible office gossip.

Yahoo seems to be working now.

Back properly tomorrow morning.
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly sorry I am not sure what happened I kept being signed out of Yahoo and it was really gettingon my nerves so just turned it all off. I didn't just say hello then go again  

Did anyone watch the new soap Echo beach? what do we think?

I am not sure my 'saucy life' is quite what you all think it is but hay its all good   DH wants to play the game again at the weekend as AF is due next week  

Ryan isn't wlaker everywhere yet so I don't think I can say I have a walker yet but he is walker a few steps at a time   Callum still happy on his knees

OMG just heard on GMTV about a women who has killed herself after havinf twin girls   thats awfull I don't know the full story yet  

better get my bum in gear as I need to leave in an hour for sing and sign

I was haveing another dream about us this morning btu DH woke me up and I can't remeber it really  

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Sorry, was very busy here yesterday and then had some friends over when I got home. Went out for dinner with some girlie friends last night aswell. Had a bit too much red wine (stupidly) and was a bit slow getting out of bed this morning   I'm going to have to have a bacon buttie this morning to soak it up...hmmmm!

Donna - I've Sky + Echo Beach to watch tonight when DH goes out. Was it any good?

I think I classed Hannah as a walker when she started going from one end of the lounge to the other. I'm talking a good 15 - 20 steps. It was the most fun when she started. She still looks so cute now when she's runnign around. I tell you what, it doesn't take them long to really get going once they've sussed it.

Claire - I am a mix of mad and shocked at the pure insensitivty of that post on ********. I am sure I heard of a case at my place of work where someone made a nasty comment about somone on there and it got taken up as a case of bullying/harassment - with consequences!!! I'd drop the little minx right in it. It absolutely shouldn't be allowed. This pathetic "list" that is being floated around makes me livid too and perhaps should be dealt with. I'd be happy to take care of it myself  

Emma - Hope you're keeping well.

Polly - I'll be around tonight if you are?

Deedee - Top of the day!

OK, I'm hungry now. Off to the restaurant!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok I am now dressed and showered and car is packed, even though I got soaked packing it  

Annie I am amazed at how you have the energy to have such a social life  I'm to knackered to do anything in the eveings  

I will probably be on yahoo tonight too, it atomatically signs me in now anyway   hope it doesn't play up like last night 

Claire and Deedee please try and download it if you get a chance 

need to leave at 9am and boys are still napping typical 

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning,

Nobody in yet so will try to get my post done quick.

What is Echo beach??

Donna, you'll have to pm me about this game!   The mind boggles...

Annie, enjoy your bacon buttie...   My brother is cooking me and DH a cooked breakfast at his house tomorrow which I'm really looking forward to.  I can only have some of the things and I have to have organic meat (to avoid the hormones added to non-organic meat) but all the same, I am unnecessarily excited!   Sounds like you had a good night.

Emma, when do you next see the mw?  Sorry if you've already said, I must have missed it in my post scanning.

Morning Polly, Deedee, Marie.

I weighed myself this morning and another 2lb gone, I am now 8st 9lb, only 2lb to go to my ideal weight.  By the way Donna, it is really weird but I was exactly the weight you mentioned you were the other day, when I started the diet and I think our goal weight is the same too.   Hard as it can be, the low GI diet really is good, and if you did follow it you probably wouldn't have to be as strict as me - and it's not Christmas anymore so it's not quite as hard to forego the goodies.

I quite agree about this ******** thing, and infact it's not the first time.  I don't expect those commented on know about it, but I would be devastated if it were me and it makes me dislike this group of girls even more than I did before.  And the girl who posted the comment is one of the newly pg girls which makes it worse in my mind.  As for the list... well you can imagine how I feel about it and being discussed by people who I don't even know (much less like).  I don't think it will be addressed though as our HR girl has been 'discussing' it publicly too  and infact is the one who sparked all the speculation with the "it's someone you wouldn't suspect" comment.  Totally out of hand.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I watched Echo Beach last night. I enjoyed it but wasn't quite sure what to make of it - was it a p**s take or not? The first programme about the making of it certainly was, and was very funny. The soap itself was like a bit like a British Dawson's Creek. All the teenagers were far too pretty and well-spoken. I'll watch again tonight though.

Claire - you are doing brilliantly with the weight loss.   Still staggered by the ******** thing. Makes me glad that I don't understand how it works.

Annie - hope the bacon sarnie lived up to expectations.
  
Donna - I classified Will as a walker when he could get from one end of the room to the other without falling over. Sounds like Ryan is almost there. 

Polly, Deedee - hello!

Off to see mw in a minute. Hopefully she'll give me the all clear for another week. Got to drive over to SIL's this afternoon to collect my dog (she borrowed him again). I don't like being in a dogless house. It is absolutely pouring with rain here, and I suspect the road to the mw will be flooded.

Back later,Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Bacon buttie was in fact a sausage and egg buttie, washed down with a slice of birthday cake ... so sorry Claire. How mean of me to waft that under your nose 

Donna - Is it any wonder that I'm knackered all of the time  and I don't think I'm that busy  Seriously though, if I wasn't kept that busy and didn't have all my friends I know for a fact that I would end up in the looney bin. They are my saviours! Even when their kids turn my house upside down and Hannah spends the entire time screaming because someone has her La-La doll. She spent a couple of minutes sat on the naughty step 
Where are you off to today? I must have missed that one

Claire - WOW!!! *Another * 2lbs. It's just phenomenal. Has it made much of an impact on your dress size? Have you had to go and treat yourself to some new items? Do you feel alot better for this new way of eating? Sorry lots of questions!

Emma - Good Luck with the Madwife today. Hope Master Daff 2 can cook a bit longer... you can't put it off forever mind you


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

All went well at the mw, thank you. BP has come down a lot.  Dh has been helping a bit more around the house and walking the dog for me, and I have been resting more, so perhaps that has made all the difference.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

That's very good news Emma.  You must be really pleased!  You'll have to keep up the resting though!!

Annie, I have gone down a dress size but I can't afford a new wardrobe so I'm just wearing belts where possible, although I have had to give an almost brand new pair of trousers away as they look ridiculous on me now.  I don't know about feeling better, as I feel very shaken about the ttc stuff so it's hard to say - probably.

Donna, where have you and your packed car gone exactly?

I've just tried the yoga class at work this lunchtime and it was really good - finally!

x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

I went to sing and sign this mornign then spent some time at my parents this afternoon - which is a nightmare as there is to much that the boys can touch or climb   so I spenmd the whole time chasing them about and telling them 'NO'

The game is a bit like monopoly, but instead of chance and community chest cards you have lovers cards and fantasy cards.
You roll teh dice move round the board and do what it says on teh square you land on which could be kiss your partner (or if playing with more people kis a player etc)
or the square could say remove an item of clothing or partners clothing.
some of the squares you have to take a lovers card or fantsy card. The loves card tells you something to do with your party for 20 sec the fantasy cards give you a little senario to reinact.
thats it really all good fun      

Emma glad all is good with the midwife - Tell DH to keep it up  

Claire tell me more about the GI diet? what is GI and what foods can't I eat etc. I will definatly give it ago with you as need to loosed my tummy  still trying to get to 8st 6lb but not to focused on weight I just need to tone up and hopefulyl loose a dress size.
Going to aerobics tomorrow

Echo beach is a new soap on ITV its on again tonight at 9.30
I wasn't to sure what to make of it either so I will be much tonight to try and decide. I didn't watch the program before it didn't look that good 

Boys were more focussed at sing and sign today and joined in with a few songs (no signing yet but hay I wouldn't expect there to be any at the second class  )

With Ryans new freedom comes the tanturms and boy can he throw them  

Donna xx x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - That's great news. The rest must have been what you needed  

Claire - Really pleased yoga was much improved today. Guess there's no point in buying a new wadrobe - you'll be buying mat clothes soon  

Donna - I quite enjoyed Echo Beach. Jason Donovans's accent was a bit weird   I shall of course watch it again tonight


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

hello again everyone,

I am on yahoo but just going to watch eastenders


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie I hope DH sisn't disgrace himself to much last night  

Callum slept till 6.15 today but only becsaue he woke at 4.30 and came inot our bed   They both have colds and have been out of sorts since jabs so I am giving him the benefit of the doubt

Emma how are you? any plans for the weekend?

Claire, Deedee, Polly do you something nice planned?

When you get a chance please talk me through the GI thing, I iwll google it when I have a min

Don't really have anything planned DH and I are really tired so doubt we will do much. I have aerobics in a little while then some food shopping when I collect DH from work.
Not sure what tomorrow holds, I would love to go swimming again as it was so much fun last week and I am sure that it helped Ryan with his walking as he was runnign about in the water  

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Annie - what is dh up to? Have I missed something?

Donna - not surprised you and dh are tired with all that monopoly you've been playing.  Hope the boys are better soon. Will was out of sorts for about a week after the MMR.

Nothing very exciting happening here. Took the dog to the vets this morning for his annual check up. He has to go on a diet (don't we all..), but actually weighed less than I feared. Dh is taking Will out this afternoon so I'm going to veg out on the sofa with a dvd.  Not sure what tomorrow holds.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - DH went out with his mates last night. It usually gets messy as he doesn't get out much these days   He staggered in at 3am   and didn't surface until 10am - but no puking this time  

He's taking me out for dinner in a little while so I can't really moan  

nothing exciting happened here today either. Food shopping was as good as it got.

did go back to bed this arvo though   I loooov afternono naps

Right - best go get some make-up on - night x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124971.0


----------

